# Turtlebugs Handbag Obsession Driveler#83



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 18, 2013)

<object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/3eIntnHarCg?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/3eIntnHarCg?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2013)

I cain post my mrusic


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 18, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I cain post my mrusic


Go ahead!!........I found something!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Go ahead!!........I found something!!



rollin DBT tonight an they ain all forum legal


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 18, 2013)

Hankus said:


> rollin DBT tonight an they ain all forum legal


I'm sure I will figure out the translation for that in the ................Naw I'll be sober by then, and no closer


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2013)

Drive by Truckers


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 18, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Drive by Truckers


Seems like I have heard of them before???...........I'll look them up!!!........No need in posting links!!No No:


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm incapable of cut an paste now anyways


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 18, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I'm incapable of cut an paste now anyways


That would be copy, and paste, but I understand brother!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2013)

yeah, that too


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 19, 2013)

Just for that, I'm gonna spend the day bombarding the new driveler with my luxury luggage wish list. 


When I get to work, it's on Jack.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 19, 2013)

mernin kids, I got a long day ahead of me... going with the lil women to see the doc this mernin, prolly will have to do another ct scan next week. then its off to Aniston AL to see my dad in the horsepital... docs cant figure out whats going on with him, said the top half of his ticker is werkin 2x as fast as the lower half.... also blood (thats me) pressure is of the chart high but meds cause it to drop way to low? anyhoo im not complainin just expressin!!!!

yall have a great day!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 19, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Just for that, I'm gonna spend the day bombarding the new driveler with my luxury luggage wish list.
> 
> 
> When I get to work, it's on Jack.



Just how fancy of cardboard boxes do you want?

Well it is Thirstyday


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 19, 2013)

Dear Lord. Sammich is rolling around crying and carrying on, chattering and restless.

Looks like somebody is about to give birth....again.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 19, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> mernin kids, I got a long day ahead of me... going with the lil women to see the doc this mernin, prolly will have to do another ct scan next week. then its off to Aniston AL to see my dad in the horsepital... docs cant figure out whats going on with him, said the top half of his ticker is werkin 2x as fast as the lower half.... also blood (thats me) pressure is of the chart high but meds cause it to drop way to low? anyhoo im not complainin just expressin!!!!
> 
> yall have a great day!



Still praying for your entire family Blood.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 19, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Still praying for your entire family Blood.



thank you, we need it right now... in all my days i aint ever spent so much time in horespitals and doctors offices as i have over the last month.... 

MEN TAKE NOTE: Dont ever joke with yo sick wife and ask her if she would like for you to take her out behind the barn an shoot her..... it just aint that funny


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> mernin kids, I got a long day ahead of me... going with the lil women to see the doc this mernin, prolly will have to do another ct scan next week. then its off to Aniston AL to see my dad in the horsepital... docs cant figure out whats going on with him, said the top half of his ticker is werkin 2x as fast as the lower half.... also blood (thats me) pressure is of the chart high but meds cause it to drop way to low? anyhoo im not complainin just expressin!!!!
> 
> yall have a great day!


Dang blood. Prayin all of the Dr's. get y'all sorted out. Enjoy it over in God's country.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 19, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang blood. Prayin all of the Dr's. get y'all sorted out. Enjoy it over in God's country.



Thank you sir! Alabama is an awesome state for sure!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 19, 2013)

Kitten #1 is halfway here.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 19, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Kitten #1 is halfway here.



hurry... get your golf clubs


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> hurry... Get your golf clubs



foooooore, foouurrr, foooooorrr.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 19, 2013)

Prayers sent to ya, blood!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 19, 2013)

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 19, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Just for that, I'm gonna spend the day bombarding the new driveler with my luxury luggage wish list.
> 
> 
> When I get to work, it's on Jack.






blood on the ground said:


> mernin kids, I got a long day ahead of me... going with the lil women to see the doc this mernin, prolly will have to do another ct scan next week. then its off to Aniston AL to see my dad in the horsepital... docs cant figure out whats going on with him, said the top half of his ticker is werkin 2x as fast as the lower half.... also blood (thats me) pressure is of the chart high but meds cause it to drop way to low? anyhoo im not complainin just expressin!!!!
> 
> yall have a great day!


Prayers for your family Blood!!



turtlebug said:


> Kitten #1 is halfway here.





blood on the ground said:


> hurry... get your golf clubs


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 19, 2013)

What a beautiful morning. Cool outside, huge full moon shining bright. 

Prayers for your family Blood, be strong buddy.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 19, 2013)

First on my wishlist would be the Louis Vuitton Monogram Speedy Bandouliere 35. A little extra cash for that fine vachetta strap and more structure... but so worth it. 

Affectionately known as the "Speedy B", the fine craftsmanship of this little jewel is unmatched and can be yours for the low low price of $1,290.00.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2013)

Mornin kids.......prayers for blood and family, turtle too!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 19, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids.......prayers for blood and family, turtle too!



You praying for me a new purse?     







Kitten #1 was fully birthed and nursing when I left. From the looks of things, kitten #2 was on the way.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 19, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> First on my wishlist would be the Louis Vuitton Monogram Speedy Bandouliere 35. A little extra cash for that fine vachetta strap and more structure... but so worth it.
> 
> Affectionately known as the "Speedy B", the fine craftsmanship of this little jewel is unmatched and can be yours for the low low price of $1,290.00.



That pattern is so old. Every lifted car on 22's to 30's has that for seat upholstery.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You praying for me a new purse?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gonna need somethin to tote those kittens around in aintcha?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 19, 2013)

Next up on the Turtlebug Louis Vuitton wishlist would be the Alma in Damier Ebene. A stunning little bag just big enough to carry everything. It embodies classic city styling.

Yours for only $1,340.00


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 19, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna need somethin to tote those kittens around in aintcha?



Good point, maybe I should go for the Speedy 40.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2013)

Congrats Laney!
's for Blood & Wobert Woo's families.
Tbug, lawd have mercy.............. ~shaking head~ never mind......

Morning Folks!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Congrats Laney!
> 's for Blood & Wobert Woo's families.
> Tbug, lawd have mercy.............. ~shaking head~ never mind......
> 
> Morning Folks!



Oh, I've got a purse AND a kitten with your name on it. 

Just wait, I got ALL  DAY LONG.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> That pattern is so old. Every lifted car on 22's to 30's has that for seat upholstery.



Mebbe, but theirs didn't come in an authentic LV box straight from Paris with a big pretty blue ribbon on it.  


I imagine that upholstery came from a back alley somewhere south of the tracks.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 19, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> mernin kids, I got a long day ahead of me... going with the lil women to see the doc this mernin, prolly will have to do another ct scan next week. then its off to Aniston AL to see my dad in the horsepital... docs cant figure out whats going on with him, said the top half of his ticker is werkin 2x as fast as the lower half.... also blood (thats me) pressure is of the chart high but meds cause it to drop way to low? anyhoo im not complainin just expressin!!!!
> 
> yall have a great day!



's for y'all! 



turtlebug said:


> Dear Lord. Sammich is rolling around crying and carrying on, chattering and restless.
> 
> Looks like somebody is about to give birth....again.





turtlebug said:


> Kitten #1 is halfway here.







blood on the ground said:


> hurry... get your golf clubs







turtlebug said:


> First on my wishlist would be the Louis Vuitton Monogram Speedy Bandouliere 35. A little extra cash for that fine vachetta strap and more structure... but so worth it.
> 
> Affectionately known as the "Speedy B", the fine craftsmanship of this little jewel is unmatched and can be yours for the low low price of $1,290.00.



Good gosh.....I dreamed about handbags last night after reading the title of the new driveler! 



mudracing101 said:


> That pattern is so old. Every lifted car on 22's to 30's has that for seat upholstery.







Keebs said:


> Congrats Laney!
> 's for Blood & Wobert Woo's families.
> Tbug, lawd have mercy.............. ~shaking head~ never mind......
> 
> Morning Folks!



Mornin! 




turtlebug said:


> Just for that, I'm gonna spend the day bombarding the new driveler with my luxury luggage wish list.
> 
> 
> When I get to work, it's on Jack.



Looky at my new handbag!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

I jus use my huntin bags fer luggage


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Mebbe, but theirs didn't come in an authentic LV box straight from Paris with a big pretty blue ribbon on it.
> 
> 
> I imagine that upholstery came from a back alley somewhere south of the tracks.



thats profilin an thats wrong


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 19, 2013)

Okay, last one out of the LV collection. By lunch, I'll have moved on to Balenciaga, Brahmin, Hermes and Chanel and probably throw a few Coach and Dooneys in there too. 



Last but not least is the LV Artsy in Damier Azure.  Roomy, unstructured but such a light and airy pattern. Perfect for a Spring or Summer bag. Three part ridge dyed vachetta handle. Bootiful. Only $1,780.00


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

Them bags cost much as my trucks


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 19, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Looky at my new handbag!



Well, that is appealing. Does it come in red?  





Hankus said:


> I jus use my huntin bags fer luggage



Yeah, well my "luggage" is kinda loud. As a matter of fact, Keebs might need sunglasses when I open the trunk in two weeks.   





Hankus said:


> thats profilin an thats wrong



It's the truf.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 19, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Them bags cost much as my trucks



I'll trade you one for your truck.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well, that is appealing. Does it come in red?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



an thats why profiles exist


----------



## Crickett (Sep 19, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well, that is appealing. Does it come in red?



 That was the exact same thing I asked!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I'll trade you one for your truck.



tempting,but no....pretty sure that ol 500 dollar Ford can haul more beer faster than them bags


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well, that is appealing. Does it come in red?





Crickett said:


> That was the exact same thing I asked!



Yall think I'd be able to pull that look off  Like ol Jones an his satchel mebbe  Does it come in likker too


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 19, 2013)

Crickett said:


> That was the exact same thing I asked!



I've been looking for a red purse, Belks sale purses, nothing like what I posted, for a while but I just can't find anything.  

I do need something fall-ish.  





Hankus said:


> tempting,but no....pretty sure that ol 500 dollar Ford can haul more beer faster than them bags



Yeah but dang you'd look soooo awesomely stylish in the Damier Azur.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 19, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Yall think I'd be able to pull that look off  Like ol Jones an his satchel mebbe  Does it come in likker too



I dunno, you're kinda hawt just stumbling around with your mason jars.  


We like you just the way you are.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 19, 2013)

They do sell mason jar accessory shoulder straps. Just perfect for the man on the go.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

T.P. said:


> They do sell mason jar accessory shoulder straps. Just perfect for the man on the go.



flo pink paracord


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 19, 2013)

Just downloaded the new ios 7, gotta relearn how to use my phone


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

I seed a midget


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Just downloaded the new ios 7, gotta relearn how to use my phone



yep, every time


----------



## Crickett (Sep 19, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I've been looking for a red purse, Belks sale purses, nothing like what I posted, for a while but I just can't find anything.
> 
> I do need something fall-ish.
> 
> ...



I'm more of a Vera Bradley kinda girl & she has a fall colored pattern that I just love. 



Hankus said:


> Yall think I'd be able to pull that look off  Like ol Jones an his satchel mebbe  Does it come in likker too


 

These are not pre filled so you can fill it with whatever your heart desires!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Just downloaded the new ios 7, gotta relearn how to use my phone



 Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 19, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Mebbe, but theirs didn't come in an authentic LV box straight from Paris with a big pretty blue ribbon on it.
> 
> 
> I imagine that upholstery came from a back alley somewhere south of the tracks.


Oh no, these guys order this stuff and pay way more than two or three of those bags. I've seen gucchie"spelling", ostrich skin, alligator skin, fine leathers , you name it. 


turtlebug said:


> Okay, last one out of the LV collection. By lunch, I'll have moved on to Balenciaga, Brahmin, Hermes and Chanel and probably throw a few Coach and Dooneys in there too.
> 
> 
> 
> Last but not least is the LV Artsy in Damier Azure.  Roomy, unstructured but such a light and airy pattern. Perfect for a Spring or Summer bag. Three part ridge dyed vachetta handle. Bootiful. Only $1,780.00


Hey, i like that one



mudracing101 said:


> Just downloaded the new ios 7, gotta relearn how to use my phone



I wasnt even trying


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Oh, I've got a purse AND a kitten with your name on it.
> 
> Just wait, I got ALL  DAY LONG.


read my lips................... -------------->>> No No:


Crickett said:


> Looky at my new handbag!


 I LIKE your style!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Just downloaded the new ios 7, gotta relearn how to use my phone


I can't get over that you're a hi-tech redneck!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 19, 2013)

What in the name of creation is goin` on in here, huh?? Some kind of high class fashion show??  

Think I`ll head off to the swamp, with my pistol and 2 knives. And barefooted. Please run this one in the dirt before I get back.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> read my lips................... -------------->>> No No:
> 
> I LIKE your style!






Just an FYI for those of you that do drank wine.....stay away from Tin Roof Cellars! It's a cheap wine & it definitely tastes cheap!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 19, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> What in the name of creation is goin` on in here, huh?? Some kind of high class fashion show??
> 
> Think I`ll head off to the swamp, with my pistol and 2 knives. And barefooted. Please run this one in the dirt before I get back.



You are so hiding something......


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, i like that one



I bet Vic would too.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

an here I thalt cheap wine was supposed to taste cheap


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> You are so hiding something......



overcompensation


----------



## Crickett (Sep 19, 2013)

Hankus said:


> an here I thalt cheap wine was supposed to taste cheap



 Not all of them do!


That stuff tasted like it was watered down with grape juice you get from a bottle!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Not all of them do!



Is Boones farm cheap


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 19, 2013)

Hankus said:


> overcompensation



You can call it that...... Every body cuts the grass in a dress right?


----------



## Crickett (Sep 19, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Not all of them do!
> 
> 
> That stuff tasted like it was watered down with grape juice you get from a bottle!



I just realized that sentence didn't make a bit of sense!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 19, 2013)

PM with pictures received.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> You can call it that...... Every body cuts the grass in a dress right?



nanner slang fer me


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

T.P. said:


> PM with pictures received.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 19, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Is Boones farm cheap


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> What in the name of creation is goin` on in here, huh?? Some kind of high class fashion show??
> 
> Think I`ll head off to the swamp, with my pistol and 2 knives. And barefooted. Please run this one in the dirt before I get back.


Uuuuhhhhhhhhhh, Nic?.................. nevermind............ 


Crickett said:


> Just an FYI for those of you that do drank wine.....stay away from Tin Roof Cellars! It's a cheap wine & it definitely tastes cheap!


 noted!


blood on the ground said:


> You are so hiding something......


Hhhhmmm, you noticed that too, huh?


Crickett said:


> I just realized that sentence didn't make a bit of sense!


 it did to me................


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Uuuuhhhhhhhhhh, Nic?.................. nevermind............
> 
> noted!
> 
> ...



Yep I suspect he is part of a weekend YMCA cover band!
You recon he's the Indian or the feller inda hard hat?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 19, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> You are so hiding something......





Bodies of my enemies.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2013)

Lord have Mercy!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep I suspect he is part of a weekend YMCA cover band!
> You recon he's the Indian or the feller inda hard hat?


yep!


Nicodemus said:


> Bodies of my enemies.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 19, 2013)

Nope, goin` gator huntin`.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 19, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Bodies of my enemies.



What a relief... I thought you would be mad for me outing ya like that..... Good thang I ain't from the north.
Love ya big fella!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 19, 2013)

T.P. said:


> PM with pictures received.



I hope you enjoy them


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 19, 2013)

Setting here in the dawged doctas office needing sleep with nothing to do......


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 19, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> You are so hiding something......





Nicodemus said:


> Bodies of my enemies.





Nicodemus said:


> Nope, goin` gator huntin`.


Gators are good for removing evidence!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Gators are good for removing evidence!!


hogs too............ so I've heard...............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2013)

Not a good morning.  On the way to a meeting this morning my lil Toyota work car put me down 'bout 5 miles from the house.  Caught a ride back to the house, missed the meeting and an hour late for work.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 19, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I hope you enjoy them



I soooo did!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 19, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> What a relief... I thought you would be mad for me outing ya like that..... Good thang I ain't from the north.
> Love ya big fella!





Want to go gator huntin` with us?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not a good morning.  On the way to a meeting this morning my lil Toyota work car put me down 'bout 5 miles from the house.  Caught a ride back to the house, missed the meeting and an hour late for work.



pookie....that you


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Want to go gator huntin` with us?



Only if Amos Moses is capn of the rig


----------



## T.P. (Sep 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> hogs too............ so I've heard...............



A wood chipper too...... so I've heard..


----------



## T.P. (Sep 19, 2013)

T.P. said:


> A wood chipper too...... so I've heard..



Or a new slab with 400 yards of concrete........or so I've heard.....


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> hogs too............ so I've heard...............





T.P. said:


> A wood chipper too...... so I've heard..



yall yap enough fer me to not knowtice all the lissenin yall been a doin


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

heard somethin bout old wells one time or twice


----------



## T.P. (Sep 19, 2013)

Hankus said:


> heard somethin bout old wells one time or twice



Yep. The new drilled wells don't work so good. Takes too long to get them stuffed in there.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Yep. The new drilled wells don't work so good. Takes too long to get them stuffed in there.



I dunno, 24 inch hole 320 feet, 16 inch casing 310 feet, gravel pack, seems that 10 foot gap could use a gravel substitute


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not a good morning.  On the way to a meeting this morning my lil Toyota work car put me down 'bout 5 miles from the house.  Caught a ride back to the house, missed the meeting and an hour late for work.










Hankus said:


> pookie....that you


ohsnap!


T.P. said:


> A wood chipper too...... so I've heard..


 but evidence still there.......


T.P. said:


> Or a new slab with 400 yards of concrete........or so I've heard.....


evidence is still there......


Hankus said:


> yall yap enough fer me to not knowtice all the lissenin yall been a doin





Hankus said:


> heard somethin bout old wells one time or twice


now you're not listenin!


Hankus said:


> I dunno, 24 inch hole 320 feet, 16 inch casing 310 feet, gravel pack, seems that 10 foot gap could use a gravel substitute


ohbrother, give away everything how 'bout it!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ohsnap!
> 
> but evidence still there.......
> 
> ...



well ya gotta know who's on night shift an where.......I didn tell em that


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 19, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Want to go gator huntin` with us?



No, all the sudden I became a bunny hugging vegetarian....


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> No, all the sudden I became a bunny hugging vegetarian....



I'll send ya a wabbit recepie


----------



## JohnnyWalker (Sep 19, 2013)

$1, 300 is about the cost of a new Bernelli over and under.
I feel a plan coming on.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

JohnnyWalker said:


> $1, 300 is about the cost of a new Bernelli over and under.
> I feel a plan coming on.



She'd prolly swap one of them sacks fer a Bernelli o/u


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

mud


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 19, 2013)

Hankus said:


> mud



Did it without cheating to! Sweet sphankus!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 19, 2013)

About to head out for my I-20 ride... See you all tanite!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Did it without cheating to! Sweet sphankus!



Thanks blood  I was jus poised an waitin, mebbe that ain tryin


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> About to head out for my I-20 ride... See you all tanite!



we'll seed ya, be carful


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 19, 2013)

Crap.

Rex has to see a pediatric urologist. In Atlanta. I hate Atlanta!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Crap.
> 
> Rex has to see a pediatric urologist. In Atlanta. I hate Atlanta!



meeeee tooooooo

I waved in your general direction when I drove through Mundy night


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 19, 2013)

morning driveby!
So, Bugsy's gonna name the new kittens after handbags? Louis V, Bazzinga, Daimler Benz, Archie, etc?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 19, 2013)

Hankus said:


> meeeee tooooooo
> 
> I waved in your general direction when I drove through Mundy night



I thought I had an odd sensation....now I know what it was 

Back at home now?



rhbama3 said:


> morning driveby!
> So, Bugsy's gonna name the new kittens after handbags? Louis V, Bazzinga, Daimler Benz, Archie, etc?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> morning driveby!
> So, Bugsy's gonna name the new kittens after handbags? Louis V, Bazzinga, Daimler Benz, Archie, etc?



yep


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> I thought I had an odd sensation....now I know what it was
> 
> Back at home now?



ohhhh yeah, 1 day nofun run. Momma is comin back today so I get a full report on sis an Zoe tonight. As of last report all was good as could be.


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 19, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I'm incapable of cut an paste now anyways



You been "fixed?"


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

crackerdave said:


> You been "fixed?"



I was sauced


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 19, 2013)

Hankus said:


> ohhhh yeah, 1 day nofun run. Momma is comin back today so I get a full report on sis an Zoe tonight. As of last report all was good as could be.



good to hear! So, you're Uncle Hanky now??


----------



## Crickett (Sep 19, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Crap.
> 
> Rex has to see a pediatric urologist. In Atlanta. I hate Atlanta!



Poor Rex! 



Hankus said:


> meeeee tooooooo
> 
> I waved in your general direction when I drove through Mundy night



You gotta see a Pediatric Urologist too?




rhbama3 said:


> morning driveby!
> So, Bugsy's gonna name the new kittens after handbags? Louis V, Bazzinga, Daimler Benz, Archie, etc?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2013)

Hankus said:


> well ya gotta know who's on night shift an where.......I didn tell em that


you juss did, doofus!


Hankus said:


> mud


All Hail!


blood on the ground said:


> About to head out for my I-20 ride... See you all tanite!


 safe traveling!


Sugar Plum said:


> Crap.
> 
> Rex has to see a pediatric urologist. In Atlanta. I hate Atlanta!


 I sowwy.........


rhbama3 said:


> morning driveby!
> So, Bugsy's gonna name the new kittens after handbags? Louis V, Bazzinga, Daimler Benz, Archie, etc?


looks that way............


Hankus said:


> ohhhh yeah, 1 day nofun run. Momma is comin back today so I get a full report on sis an Zoe tonight. As of last report _*all was good as could be*_.


 good deal!


crackerdave said:


> You been "fixed?"





Hankus said:


> I was sauced


uuuhhhh.................


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> good to hear! So, you're Uncle Hanky now??



not quite, she's on bed rest for indefinitely until contractions or complications begin. Hopefully she'll make 2 more weeks fer Zoe's development and her peace of mind


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 19, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Poor Rex!
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta see a Pediatric Urologist too?



I hate it. There is no way I'm doing that visit alone. Rob is taking a day off and comin' with me. At least now I know what's bothering Rex. His, er, outward spout hole is closin' up. I'm  it's something they can fix without havin' to put him under!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

My buddies boy Waylon ain good with the a/u proununciation yet.....poor lil feller calls me Uncle Hunky


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 19, 2013)

Hankus said:


> My buddies boy Waylon ain good with the a/u proununciation yet.....poor lil feller calls me Uncle Hunky



Ain't that cute! hiyya Uncle Hunky


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 19, 2013)

Well, suppose I ought to call some family members and ask about this problem with Rex. I recall one of my nephews having this when he was younger. They basically has to drill it open. Dangit.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 19, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Well, suppose I ought to call some family members and ask about this problem with Rex. I recall one of my nephews having this when he was younger. They basically has to drill it open. Dangit.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

I has pain an all I did wuz read it


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 19, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



Yep. Everything I've read so far has the word "surgery" in it. And, after watching a video of the procedure, I'm pretty certain he'll have to be put under.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 19, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I has pain an all I did wuz read it



Yep. I'm just glad I had the doctor check it out. I had no clue what was bothering him. Every time I tried to check the general area, he'd kick me.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Well, suppose I ought to call some family members and ask about this problem with Rex. I recall one of my nephews having this when he was younger. They basically has to drill it open. Dangit.


I had a friend that his little girl had the about problem, put her under & "opened it up"........... but seems like it was a fairly simple procedure and this was years & years ago.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 19, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> I hate it. There is no way I'm doing that visit alone. Rob is taking a day off and comin' with me. At least now I know what's bothering Rex. His, er, outward spout hole is closin' up. I'm  it's something they can fix without havin' to put him under!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2013)

poor, poor Mud............ work computer is on the fritz........ bless his heart............. ya'll think we need to pm him our condolences?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I had a friend that his little girl had the about problem, put her under & "opened it up"........... but seems like it was a fairly simple procedure and this was years & years ago.



That's about what my pediatrician told me. He said they could try to do it under a local anesthesia, but I don't think i could handle the screaming when they give him the numbing shots. 



Crickett said:


>



Thank you sweet lady


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> poor, poor Mud............ work computer is on the fritz........ bless his heart............. ya'll think we need to pm him our condolences?






I'll send him a PM too


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'll send him a PM too


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2013)

Morning/Afternoon youngins.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

pm sent


----------



## Crickett (Sep 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> poor, poor Mud............ work computer is on the fritz........ bless his heart............. ya'll think we need to pm him our condolences?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

transcription an translation.......yeehaw


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning/Afternoon youngins.


 Hiya Pops!


Hankus said:


> pm sent





Crickett said:


>



 think I need to send another one.....


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

I thalt bout a second one, an its the thalt that counts


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2013)

Sheeshkabob!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

panini


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 19, 2013)

Leftover s'ketti


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

grill


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Sheeshkabob!





Hankus said:


> panini


lemon pepper pork chops with rice & gravy.............


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

fire


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

beer


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

oh.....lunch.....I was playin word association


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2013)

That ain't what i was eatin.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm hungry!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

no lunch......mebbe atter class


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 19, 2013)

Hankus said:


> oh.....lunch.....I was playin word association





I was hungry.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> That ain't what i was eatin.



fantasizing again are we


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

mud


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2013)

Hey Shuga, hope all goes well with Rex's problemo.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2013)

Hankus said:


> fantasizing again are we



No, observing!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

I hope momma cooks tanite, gettin tired of deer an taters


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 19, 2013)

4 mo hours till da weekend


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> No, observing!



careful whair ya do that or da popo might show up


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 19, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Shuga, hope all goes well with Rex's problemo.



Thanks Jeff. I know it's rather silly of me, but I've cried a couple time since the doc mentioned it. I know it's nothing like Sweet Little Bubba, which is much more serious than Rex's little problem, but I can't help but get upset when I think of the possibility that my little baby havin' surgery.



The nurse side of me has done tons of research so far. Even saw a video of the procedure. Ugh. I can handle anything, but the thought of it happenin' to my own is rough.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> 4 mo hours till da weekend



not here


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 19, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I hope momma cooks tanite, gettin tired of deer an taters



Shoooot son, bring some deer over this way and I'll fry ya some cheekun. 

I sure hope we get a few this year. I hate having to spend $$$ on gross grocery store meats.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Thanks Jeff. I know it's rather silly of me, but I've cried a couple time since the doc mentioned it. I know it's nothing like Sweet Little Bubba, which is much more serious than Rex's little problem, but I can't help but get upset when I think of the possibility that my little baby havin' surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> The nurse side of me has done tons of research so far. Even saw a video of the procedure. Ugh. I can handle anything, but the thought of it happenin' to my own is rough.



Nah, that's just plum natural. Hard to watch your own youngins suffer/hurt. The end result will make it all better, mainly for him, but you also.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Shoooot son, bring some deer over this way and I'll fry ya some cheekun.
> 
> I sure hope we get a few this year. I hate having to spend $$$ on gross grocery store meats.



I'm rapidly runnin out, hope it holds til we can start the restockin process. Course I rekon that rogue rooster mebbe oughta be skeered


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 19, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Thanks Jeff. I know it's rather silly of me, but I've cried a couple time since the doc mentioned it. I know it's nothing like Sweet Little Bubba, which is much more serious than Rex's little problem, but I can't help but get upset when I think of the possibility that my little baby havin' surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> The nurse side of me has done tons of research so far. Even saw a video of the procedure. Ugh. I can handle anything, but the thought of it happenin' to my own is rough.



Poor lil fella......I hope it is a quick recovery


----------



## T.P. (Sep 19, 2013)

PM received.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 19, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Nah, that's just plum natural. Hard to watch your own youngins suffer/hurt. The end result will make it all better, mainly for him, but you also.



I'm just glad I mentioned it to the doctor today. Wouldn't have really known that's what the problem was otherwise. Now that he told me, I can clearly see what he's talking about. I'd never had any experience with little boys before Rex came along, so I had no clue that was an issue.

My nephew had the same procedure done when he was in Kindergarten. I'm waiting to hear back from my SIL to hear what all was involved. 

One site I read (a children's hosp) said after surgery, the child is sent home with a catheter in, for up to a week. Good gawd...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

catheter sux


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 19, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I'm rapidly runnin out, hope it holds til we can start the restockin process. Course I rekon that rogue rooster mebbe oughta be skeered



My brother in law brought down three coolers full a month ago. It's rapidly disappearin', too. I made a deal with him for 3 more processed deer. All I gotta do is go pick 'em up. Or, host a cookout and he'll tote 'em all down.



hdm03 said:


> Poor lil fella......I hope it is a quick recovery



Thank you. I hope so too! I'll know more about it when we go see the doc in ATL. Waiting on them to call with an appt date.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 19, 2013)

Alright....guess I should go and put up some more okra. Gonna make a second basket to carry up with me to FPG. Maybe a third. The one I put together yesterday looks great! I sent a pic to a few friends, for opinions, and each of them sent a message back asking if they could order them for gifts. Reckon I might have to look into it. I might could make a nice chuck of change if I plan it out.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

I gotta get up a few FPG jars myself


----------



## Crickett (Sep 19, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'm just glad I mentioned it to the doctor today. Wouldn't have really known that's what the problem was otherwise. Now that he told me, I can clearly see what he's talking about. I'd never had any experience with little boys before Rex came along, so I had no clue that was an issue.
> 
> My nephew had the same procedure done when he was in Kindergarten. I'm waiting to hear back from my SIL to hear what all was involved.
> 
> One site I read (a children's hosp) said after surgery, the child is sent home with a catheter in, for up to a week. Good gawd...



 maybe he won't have to go thru all of that!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

Will a gallon a night do fer socializin this crew


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Alright....guess I should go and put up some more okra. Gonna make a second basket to carry up with me to FPG. Maybe a third. The one I put together yesterday looks great! I sent a pic to a few friends, for opinions, and each of them sent a message back asking if they could order them for gifts. Reckon I might have to look into it. I might could make a nice chuck of change if I plan it out.



Pickled Okry? 



Hankus said:


> Will a gallon a night do fer socializin this crew



Probly, nobody'll remember anyway.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 19, 2013)

Typing PM.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

deciding on lunch


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm fine; thanks


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 19, 2013)

Hankus said:


> catheter sux



Yeah they do. I had one in place for a week when I was pregnant with Hayley. That was a LONG week. 



Hankus said:


> I gotta get up a few FPG jars myself



Bringing any "to go" containers? I doubt we'll be staying the night. Not sure I'll be able to convince the Mr. let me borrow his tent.



Crickett said:


> maybe he won't have to go thru all of that!



I sure hope not!



Jeff C. said:


> Pickled Okry?



YEP! Found the most awesome recipe. Leaves them SUPER crispy!!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 19, 2013)

JohnnyWalker said:


> $1, 300 is about the cost of a new Bernelli over and under.
> I feel a plan coming on.





Hankus said:


> She'd prolly swap one of them sacks fer a Bernelli o/u



Yeah, I'd take the Benelli any day but I already got shotguns. 










Bugsy itchy.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 19, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Bugsy itchy.



I sowwy


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 19, 2013)

wondering where ru-durt has been


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 19, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> wondering where ru-durt has been


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah, I'd take the Benelli any day but I already got shotguns.
> 
> Bugsy itchy.


 Got a nudge from oldest sis on the name of my fav pocketbook.............. dang, after looking them up, I'm so glad I get the hand-me-downs!!!!
Aigner......... they think a heap of some of their styles too!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

took 2 batches ta FD an didn make it out, thinkin least 2 so they outta be togo on a couple


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 19, 2013)

Pm's recieved.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Pm's recieved.



which one 

lemme shoot ya a pm an see


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 19, 2013)

No No:Just seen my sig.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Pm's recieved.



What? Too good to reply?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 19, 2013)

gettin' closer.......


----------



## Crickett (Sep 19, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> gettin' closer.......


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 19, 2013)

Crickett said:


>



To my 3 day weekend


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2013)

tick tock . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> tick tock . . .



oh my


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Pm's recieved.





mudracing101 said:


> No No:Just seen my sig.


ain't one............


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 19, 2013)

did ya'll see that chicken


----------



## Crickett (Sep 19, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> did ya'll see that chicken



Just the ones in my backyard that keep coming up to my back door & crowing


----------



## Crickett (Sep 19, 2013)

PM received


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 19, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> To my 3 day weekend



I wanna 3 day weekend


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I wanna 3 day weekend



don't go to work tomorrow and then boom.......3 day weekend


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 19, 2013)

You're welcome


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 19, 2013)

time is a dragging


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 19, 2013)

No PM


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 19, 2013)

looks nice outside


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 19, 2013)

Boom...that just happened


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 19, 2013)

Where you been


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 19, 2013)

up there


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 19, 2013)

Twenty more minutes and i'm leaving.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 19, 2013)

Where's Keebs?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 19, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> up there



I see that


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Where's Keebs?


 I'm here!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'm here!



You ready to go


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 19, 2013)

Im gonna go get the truck and lock up, you get ready.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 19, 2013)

yes


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You ready to go





mudracing101 said:


> Im gonna go get the truck and lock up, you get ready.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 19, 2013)

Jus' passing thru on the way to eat some shicken.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2013)

Just lookin....


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 19, 2013)

just leavin'..........bye


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 19, 2013)

just arriving and pondering mowing grass.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2013)

Less than an hour . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Less than an hour . .



You got it now!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 19, 2013)

Tater soup


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Tater soup



Mmmmmm.....sounds good!

Nuttin yet!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Tater soup


Is he kin to Tater Salit?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 19, 2013)

Deer burgers and homecut tater fries.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 19, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is he kin to Tater Salit?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2013)

Crickett said:


>


Ron White ~~~


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2013)

Livin high on the hog.....Chef Boyardee-Beef-a-roni.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 19, 2013)

chinese takeout and an ACC foobaw game.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2013)

Grilled cheekuns tonight. They were good too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 19, 2013)

Baked tater.

And a couple adult beverages.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 19, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ron White ~~~



 I knew that.... I was saying  cause I don't know if they're kin!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 19, 2013)

Never heard from anyone about the appointment in ATL. Gonna be proactive and call around tomorrow. Poor Rex is havin' a rough night. I think he has a UTI because of the issue. I started feedin' him some cranberry capsules. (I ran out of juice)

Hope we can get this taken care of soon!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> tick tock . . .









hdm03 said:


> looks nice outside


It was!!.........You should have been there!!

I spent the afternoon in the field training dogs


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 19, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Never heard from anyone about the appointment in ATL. Gonna be proactive and call around tomorrow. Poor Rex is havin' a rough night. I think he has a UTI because of the issue. I started feedin' him some cranberry capsules. (I ran out of juice)
> 
> Hope we can get this taken care of soon!



You ever heard of Craisins??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 19, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You ever heard of Craisins??



Good Gawd!! I really turn stoopid when I'm stressed out over my babies....I got a big bag of them in the pantry! 

Thanks, Mitch!! He absolutely LOVES raisins, I bet he'll eat those! I might even sprinkle some sugar on them to get him to eat 'em.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 19, 2013)

I see you Uncle Hunky!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

beer n cubed steak


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

hello SP gotta go seed Billy


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 19, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Good Gawd!! I really turn stoopid when I'm stressed out over my babies....I got a big bag of them in the pantry!
> 
> Thanks, Mitch!! He absolutely LOVES raisins, I bet he'll eat those! I might even sprinkle some sugar on them to get him to eat 'em.


Well I actually said Craisins............Dehydrated Cranberries............They are pretty good!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 19, 2013)

Hankus said:


> hello SP gotta go seed Billy



G'night! Someone turn out the lights. I'm headin' to soak in the tub.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 19, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well I actually said Craisins............Dehydrated Cranberries............They are pretty good!!



I know what ya said. I left out a word. He loves raisins, so I bet he'd like the Craisins too.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> G'night! Someone turn out the lights. I'm headin' to soak in the tub.



gotts leave a light fer Billy, kinda like a runway


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 19, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> I know what ya said. I left out a word. He loves raisins, so I bet he'd like the Craisins too.




G'night!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 19, 2013)

Hankus said:


> gotts leave a light fer Billy, kinda like a runway



Someone oughta put on a cheekun mask and hide. Then scare the tar outta Billy when he comes in. 

BTW, who's Billy??



RUTTNBUCK said:


> G'night!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2013)

Billy McDurdleson......geez womin, theys bout 40 threads bout the lil one armed feller


----------



## Crickett (Sep 19, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Never heard from anyone about the appointment in ATL. Gonna be proactive and call around tomorrow. Poor Rex is havin' a rough night. I think he has a UTI because of the issue. I started feedin' him some cranberry capsules. (I ran out of juice)
> 
> Hope we can get this taken care of soon!



 Poor lil guy!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 19, 2013)

greetings fellow humans!
Just trying to survive a call week and take care of the family.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> greetings fellow humans!
> Just trying to survive a call week and take care of the family.



Hang in there,Rob!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers with you Robert.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 20, 2013)

im tired tadeaf!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 20, 2013)

I woke up tired.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 20, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I woke up tired.



izat wy you didnt make any cwooffee


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 20, 2013)

mernin kids


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 20, 2013)

Mernin...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 20, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> izat wy you didnt make any cwooffee





turtlebug said:


> Mernin...



I done did it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2013)

Mudflaps on a turtle....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 20, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mudflaps on a turtle....



You cooked the zip and have on a bib?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 20, 2013)

mornin.....I think......what day is it Did anybody see the beer truck that tried to run me down


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 20, 2013)

Hankus said:


> mornin.....I think......what day is it Did anybody see the beer truck that tried to run me down



I never had a issue with the beer truck running me down... My problem was that dang cat that always showed up in the middle of the night ... Pass the mint's please


----------



## T.P. (Sep 20, 2013)

Why would someone put mudflaps on a turtle? Turtles dont go fast enough to sling mud? Must be a south Ga thing.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 20, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mudflaps on a turtle....



That's right, I said it.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 20, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Why would someone put mudflaps on a turtle? Turtles dont go fast enough to sling mud? Must be a south Ga thing.



Hush it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 20, 2013)

Mornin' people.....
I got called in at 0415, sat for 3 hours and then they decided thy didnt need me after all. I'm going back to bed for 3 hours before i go back to work. I hate call weeks.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 20, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Mornin' people.....
> I got called in at 0415, sat for 3 hours and then they decided thy didnt need me after all. I'm going back to bed for 3 hours before i go back to work. I hate call weeks.



Dude, if I was you I would quit that job......


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2013)

Morning youngins.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins.



What in the world?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 20, 2013)

T.P. said:


> What in the world?






Happy Friday Mornin!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2013)

T.P. said:


> What in the world?



Whatcha mean


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2013)

Good morning, Its Friday


----------



## rydert (Sep 20, 2013)

I am here.................


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2013)

rydert said:


> I am here.................



Dirt,,, Where ya been.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2013)

Rye-Dirt welcome back.


----------



## rydert (Sep 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Dirt,,, Where ya been.





KyDawg said:


> Rye-Dirt welcome back.



I got beat up......................


at a chicken race


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2013)

Come ON 7pm !!! 




'Moanin peeps !!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2013)

rydert said:


> I got beat up......................
> 
> 
> at a chicken race



You aint been back 2 minutes and there you go bringing up, ah just forget about it.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2013)

Morning Quack


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2013)

rydert said:


> I am here.................


'bout time too!


rydert said:


> I got beat up......................
> 
> 
> at a chicken race


No No:now da truff!


here.............that is all..................


----------



## rydert (Sep 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You aint been back 2 minutes and there you go bringing up, ah just forget about it.



...............


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2013)

Rumor here was you and Strang done run off and got hitched


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Come ON 7pm !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mernin Quacker, 7pm ..... Last night was my Friday


----------



## rydert (Sep 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Rumor here was you and Strang done run off and got hitched



we just run off..........we didn't get hitched


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Crickett (Sep 20, 2013)

Mornin y'all! 

iOS 7.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> iOS 7.......



Yep


----------



## rydert (Sep 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> 'bout time too!
> 
> No No:now da truff!



so much work to do and so little time to do it.............I need to hire a draftsman/engineer to help me out......know how to draw keebs?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2013)

rydert said:


> so much work to do and so little time to do it.............I need to hire a draftsman/engineer to help me out......know how to draw keebs?


I can doodle with the best of them, will that work?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 20, 2013)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Morning, Aint heard from the Mr. in a while, he still in jail??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I can doodle with the best of them, will that work?


I thought that was dawdle.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, Aint heard from the Mr. in a while, he still in jail??



I reckon. Still waiting on Keebs to help me break him out.

That woman is gonna be late for her own funeral.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 20, 2013)

rydert said:


> so much work to do and so little time to do it.............I need to hire a draftsman/engineer to help me out......know how to draw keebs?





Keebs said:


> I can doodle with the best of them, will that work?



I like to doodle! 

I did this one yesterday!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 20, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I reckon. Still waiting on Keebs to help me break him out.
> 
> That woman is gonna be late for her own funeral.



Need a bondsman?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 20, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Need a bondsman?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Sep 20, 2013)

rydert said:


> so much work to do and so little time to do it.............I need to hire a draftsman/engineer to help me out......know how to draw keebs?



I gotcha covered, rye-dirt!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought that was dawdle.


 NOooooo, that's something ENTIRELY diff'rnt! tyvm


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I reckon. Still waiting on Keebs to help me break him out.
> 
> That woman is gonna be late for her own funeral.


it AIN'T MEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!    


Crickett said:


> I like to doodle!
> 
> I did this one yesterday!


I give up, you win............. my doodles don't look NEAR that good!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 20, 2013)

You knows I'z juss teasin Keebs.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You knows I'z juss teasin Keebs.



Nope, Keebs is always late.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2013)

Hdm03 not here today.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2013)

Is Hankus here?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2013)

what bout dirt


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2013)

Strang


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2013)

Jeffro


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 20, 2013)

I can doodle....


----------



## rydert (Sep 20, 2013)

hey........neva mind.....


----------



## Crickett (Sep 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I can doodle....


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro



Sup, Mudro?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 20, 2013)

Crickett said:


>



Gimme a minit!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 20, 2013)

I think I was in the 1st grade before I realized my name wasn't DOODLE bug.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I give up, you win............. my doodles don't look NEAR that good!



 Thank you!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 20, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think I was in the 1st grade before I realized my name wasn't DOODLE bug.





That's what my mama always called one of my cousins. Now we just call her Bug.


----------



## rydert (Sep 20, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I gotcha covered, rye-dirt!



structural steel and fabrication?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2013)

I cant even draw a stickman.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I cant even draw a stickman.



 that's what my husband says too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2013)

What's fo dinna ???


I gotz some of Dawns homemade vegetable soup and a garden salad with steak cut up in it.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You knows I'z juss teasin Keebs.





mudracing101 said:


> Nope, Keebs is always late.





mudracing101 said:


> I'm here.


that was blatantly trying!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think I was in the 1st grade before I realized my name wasn't DOODLE bug.


 I call one of my nephews Snickerdoodle.........


Hooked On Quack said:


> What's fo dinna ???
> 
> 
> I gotz some of Dawns homemade vegetable soup and a garden salad with steak cut up in it.


wouldn't that be a steak salad?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 20, 2013)

Crickett said:


>



These are from 3rd grade, I think.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's fo dinna ???
> 
> 
> I gotz some of Dawns homemade vegetable soup and a garden salad with steak cut up in it.



I gotz the last of the left ova tater tot/ground deer casserole. 


I'z gonna be like hdm03 next week. Wednesday is gonna be my Friday.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> These are from 3rd grade, I think.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 20, 2013)

Later y'all! Goin to eat lunch with my hubby!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 20, 2013)

Crickett said:


>



Then there's this one from my senior year in H.S.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> These are from 3rd grade, I think.



How adorable Jeffrey. 
Seriously, I don't think I could draw that good today.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's fo dinna ???
> 
> 
> I gotz some of Dawns homemade vegetable soup and a garden salad with steak cut up in it.


That sounds good to me.


Keebs said:


> that was blatantly trying!
> 
> I call one of my nephews Snickerdoodle.........
> 
> wouldn't that be a steak salad?


Blatantly, blatantly..????? yep you right


Jeff C. said:


> These are from 3rd grade, I think.


Jeffry, that made me giggle.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I gotz the last of the left ova tater tot/ground deer casserole.
> 
> 
> I'z gonna be like hdm03 next week. Wednesday is gonna be my Friday.



That sounds good too, now i'm hungry.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> That sounds good to me.
> 
> Blatantly, blatantly..????? yep you right
> 
> ...





Fixed it for ya! 

Get it right big boy!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I gotz the last of the left ova tater tot/ground deer casserole.
> 
> 
> I'z gonna be like hdm03 next week. Wednesday is gonna be my Friday.


dat's right, you're going back to da beach............. you lucky devil you!


Jeff C. said:


> Then there's this one from my senior year in H.S.


 not bad!


mudracing101 said:


> Blatantly, blatantly..????? yep you right


 I know.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> dat's right, you're going back to da beach............. you lucky devil you!
> 
> not bad!
> 
> I know.



Thanks, that's ink pen. Difficult to shade and color with ink.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2013)

The wind blows my skirt up . . .





Chief JeffrEy gotz skillzzzzzzz !!!


----------



## rydert (Sep 20, 2013)

wow......the drawing comment really took off.....who knew so many people could draw?........and I thought I was special.....


----------



## rydert (Sep 20, 2013)

Quack.....you kill any birds?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2013)

Dirt......Sup

Quack......We gotta talk.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 20, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dirt......Sup
> 
> Quack......We gotta talk.




Good luck with that, he said he was gonna call me the next day.... four days ago.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Good luck with that, he said he was gonna call me the next day.... four days ago.


I know where the midget lives.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 20, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I know where the midget lives.



Want me to buy a case of toilet paper? We'll go see him together.    






In the middle of the night, wearing all black.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 20, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Good luck with that, he said he was gonna call me the next day.... four days ago.



He gots ta get a buzzzzzzzz first. 


Oh, and don't forget to change your purse at 4:44 Sunday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 20, 2013)

Gotta run, catch y'all later!


----------



## rydert (Sep 20, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dirt......Sup
> 
> Quack......We gotta talk.



MC.........


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 20, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He gots ta get a buzzzzzzzz first.
> 
> 
> Oh, and don't forget to change your purse at 4:44 Sunday.




I've only got one left that I haven't used.  

I need a new fall look.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh, and don't forget to change your purse at 4:44 Sunday.


 I ain't doin it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Want me to buy a case of toilet paper? We'll go see him together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I need a new fall look.


Well, wearin all black and totin a case of toilet paper might not be a trend setter, but it for sure will be a new look, regardless of the season.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2013)

rydert said:


> Quack.....you kill any birds?




Only got to go opening day, spent $125 for some bbq cheekun, shot twice, killed 2 pigeons.

Waiting on a call now to see if I have a place tmrow.


You done anything ??





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dirt......Sup
> 
> Quack......We gotta talk.





What'd I do ?????  






turtlebug said:


> Good luck with that, he said he was gonna call me the next day.... four days ago.






My apologies, it's been a rough week.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What'd I do ?????



We got some serious work to do. Maybe TBug can pitch in. 
How do we do a conference call on these dang cell phones?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We got some serious work to do. Maybe TBug can pitch in.
> How do we do a conference call on these dang cell phones?





You want I should call you ??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You want I should call you ??


That would be good.


----------



## rydert (Sep 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Only got to go opening day, spent $125 for some bbq cheekun, shot twice, killed 2 pigeons.
> 
> Waiting on a call now to see if I have a place tmrow.
> 
> ...



my son got hurt playing football, so we missed opening weekend....went to a dang barn burner last Saturday.......sounds like you kinda busy, but we need to talk sometime next week


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2013)

rydert said:


> my son got hurt playing football, so we missed opening weekend....went to a dang barn burner last Saturday.......sounds like you kinda busy, but we need to talk sometime next week





Glad ya'll had a good one !!  I'm going to be wrapped up in OT here soon, will give you a call.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 20, 2013)

rydert said:


> structural steel and fabrication?



if that's what you need!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 20, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We got some serious work to do. Maybe TBug can pitch in.
> How do we do a conference call on these dang cell phones?



Pitch in how?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Pitch in how?


First you gotta take that black outfit off. It's too hot out there for such non-sense.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 20, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> First you gotta take that black outfit off. It's too hot out there for such non-sense.



I'm not in my ninja toilet papering suit right now.  

Unfortunately, the company that I work for requires black scrub pants and a red scrub top. 

They're trying to make a Dawg outta me come hades or high water.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I'm not in my ninja toilet papering suit right now.
> 
> Unfortunately, the company that I work for requires black scrub pants and a red scrub top.
> 
> They're trying to make a Dawg outta me come hades or high water.


We can't have that!!!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 20, 2013)

Another red light....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 20, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Another red light....



You're not posting and driving again. No No:No No:


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2013)

Ate 2 much , time for a nap.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Another red light....


All Hail............... wait, you don't get that if you're drivin & postin again!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 20, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I've only got one left that I haven't used.
> 
> I need a new fall look.



I got my Fall SL mag today. This is on the 1st page.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2013)

All these purses


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2013)

Gonna look at a truck I found on the S & S when I get off work !! 

Right here in the big city of Sandersville and it's on my way home !!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 20, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I got my Fall SL mag today. This is on the 1st page.



 


Me likey.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 20, 2013)

Some real crazies out hera!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 20, 2013)

Just spun out on a memory foam mattress laying in the road.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 20, 2013)

Me Kang!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> All these purses


 We all know you & Mr. Hawtnett likes ya'll's "Murses"


Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna look at a truck I found on the S & S when I get off work !!
> 
> Right here in the big city of Sandersville and it's on my way home !!


 you still looking for me sumthin?


T.P. said:


> Me Kang!


No No: no, u Crazy!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 20, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Me Kang!



It AINT good ta be Kang whilst you drivin.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 20, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I got my Fall SL mag today. This is on the 1st page.



Dangit! It's sideways!



turtlebug said:


> Me likey.



Bet it comes in red!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 20, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It AINT good ta be Kang whilst you drivin.



I eetin and playin wid rayrons!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 20, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I eetin and playin wid rayrons!



So....which Cracker Barrel are you sitting at?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 20, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I eetin and playin wid rayrons!



OK. Enjoy your Kangship. 
DANG THAT PLATE LOOKS GOOD DA DEFF.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 20, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Bet it comes in red!



It might.  

I still like the green/brown-ish one from the other day.... and the pink and green python cougar. 





T.P. said:


> I eetin and playin wid rayrons!



Starch much?   


(You didn't hide the mac-n-cheese very well)


----------



## T.P. (Sep 20, 2013)

Dat mac and cheese is t.p.'s. She didn't eat it though, so I hepped her out.

Commerce, rh.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Dangit! It's sideways!
> 
> 
> 
> Bet it comes in red!


 I like _*Red*_!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I like _*Red*_!



Me too!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I like _*Red*_!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me too!



Red is good but I like 


PANK!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2013)

Dadgum it's hot outside...


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I eetin and playin wid rayrons!


Chicken fried chicken


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2013)

Hey girls


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey girls


Aaawww, ain't you cute!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2013)

If ya cant beat em.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> We all know you & Mr. Hawtnett likes ya'll's "Murses"
> 
> you still looking for me sumthin?
> 
> No No: no, u Crazy!




May be selling my lil car, will let you know . . .




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dadgum it's hot outside...





You know likey the firepit ??


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> If ya cant beat em.





Hooked On Quack said:


> May be selling my lil car, will let you know . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Just spun out on a memory foam mattress laying in the road.



That mattress will never forget that.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2013)

Hey Mud, get ready, I'm slipping outta here early!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You know likey the firepit ??


Oh yeah, it's a goodun.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2013)

2 mo hrs to GOOOOOOOO !!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hey Mud, get ready, I'm slipping outta here early!


Lets go


Hooked On Quack said:


> 2 mo hrs to GOOOOOOOO !!!!



I'm gone, gonna be ahead of ya today


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 20, 2013)

home again.  Dang crows are eating my food plot.   Are they in season?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 20, 2013)

Whewww.....got to get some AC in my truck before Fall gets here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> home again.  Dang crows are eating my food plot.   Are they in season?





Not legally .

Nov 2 - Feb 28th


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Whewww.....got to get some AC in my truck before Fall gets here.





Wanna buy a truck ???  Mine is showroom perfect, inside and out !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wanna buy a truck ???  Mine is showroom perfect, inside and out !!



I wish......but an AC compressor will only be a about a 30th or more of what that truck would be. 

Guess I'm stuck with this 18 yr old F150 for now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I wish......but an AC compressor will only be a about a 30th or more of what that truck would be.
> 
> Guess I'm stuck with this 18 yr old F150 for now.





Come on Chief, I'll put you to riding in style in a GMC, LOADED !!!!  You've seen my truck, it's SHAAAARP !!!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wanna buy a truck ???  Mine is showroom perfect, inside and out !!





Jeff C. said:


> I wish......but an AC compressor will only be a about a 30th or more of what that truck would be.
> 
> Guess I'm stuck with this 18 yr old F150 for now.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Come on Chief, I'll put you to riding in style in a GMC, LOADED !!!!  You've seen my truck, it's SHAAAARP !!!


 no truck talk in the handbag driveler!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2013)

Crickett said:


> no truck talk in the handbag driveler!





You wanna go for a wide in my twuck ???


----------



## Crickett (Sep 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You wanna go for a wide in my twuck ???



No No:No No:No No:


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 20, 2013)

Crickett said:


> No No:No No:No No:



You're no fun!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 20, 2013)

Stir fry and noodle kind of night.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Stir fry and noodle kind of night.



Ok, I'm on this stupid tablet. But.....I'm so excited to get to dre my Jag at the gathering.oh, and you to Jeffrey.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You're no fun!!!



So I've been told


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 20, 2013)

Just had a Mexican band sing burning ring of fire to me.....that was different


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 20, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Just had a Mexican band sing burning ring of fire to me.....that was different



Ever heard a mariachi band sing "sweet home alabama"? It'll mess with your head.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 20, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Ever heard a mariachi band sing "sweet home alabama"? It'll mess with your head.


 Mariachi Pink Floyd music will really mess with your head!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 20, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ok, I'm on this stupid tablet. But.....I'm so excited to get to dre my Jag at the gathering.oh, and you to Jeffrey.



Lookin forward to it.  Gotz me a new (to me) pop-up too. Sittin in it now


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 20, 2013)

Well well.....looky here!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Well well.....looky here!



What're we lookin' at?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 20, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> What're we lookin' at?



I got Lucky!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I got Lucky!



Uh....well...er.....









I got nuthin'.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 20, 2013)

Gotta run to da sto.....be back in a minit 'er two.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 20, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Uh....well...er.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn either, that's why I trew dat out there.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta run to da sto.....be back in a minit 'er two.



Make sure your laces are tied, so ya don't trip!! 



Jeff C. said:


> I didn either, that's why I trew dat out there.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2013)

wow, new contacts, new glasses......... dang, thangs look sooooo different........... didn't know what I wasn't seeing...........


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> wow, new contacts, new glasses......... dang, thangs look sooooo different........... didn't know what I wasn't seeing...........



Awww crap. Make sure you don't look too closely at me at FPG, I gotta a whole lotta new wrinkles and gray hairs coming in....


----------



## Hankus (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi Hanky!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> wow, new contacts, new glasses......... dang, thangs look sooooo different........... didn't know what I wasn't seeing...........



Hello Darlin!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 20, 2013)

Gonna go watch a movie....


----------



## Hankus (Sep 20, 2013)

hey SP


----------



## Hankus (Sep 20, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gonna go watch a movie....



Fear the Beard 13


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Awww crap. Make sure you don't look too closely at me at FPG, I gotta a whole lotta new wrinkles and gray hairs coming in....


sista, you'll ALWAYS look good to me.......


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hello Darlin!!



 helllooooooo baybay!

ok, gotta finish watching Covert Affairs............ g'nite.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2013)

Hey Keebs, what up.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 20, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Awww crap. Make sure you don't look too closely at me at FPG, I gotta a whole lotta new wrinkles and gray hairs coming in....


You ain't old enough to have wrinkles, and gray hairs!!



Sugar Plum said:


> Gonna go watch a movie....





Keebs said:


> helllooooooo baybay!
> 
> ok, gotta finish watching Covert Affairs............ g'nite.


Good night Ladies!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 20, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hello Darlin!!



Well, Helloooo there!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 20, 2013)

Don't worry Shuga Plum, we gettin older and smarter everyday!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 20, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Awww crap. Make sure you don't look too closely at me at FPG, I gotta a whole lotta new wrinkles and gray hairs coming in....


That's what they make hair color for! I'm finally a lovely shade of bronzed brown! I will NEVER go lighter again! 


Sugar Plum said:


> Gonna go watch a movie....


Whatchu watchin? 



How's Rex?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, Helloooo there!


 Not so sure I'm comfortable with the way you are looking at me there Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 20, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Not so sure I'm comfortable with the way you are looking at me there Chief



Typical response!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 20, 2013)

Mighta had one too many!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mighta had one too many!


Had just enough here!!........Time to stumble off to bed!!

Good night folks!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Hankus (Sep 20, 2013)

nite RUTT


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 21, 2013)

Home


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 21, 2013)

morning,  great day to hunt: cool, front coming   bad morning to hunt: sneezing, sniffling, making noise

hoping the coffee clears the nose so there is no noise


----------



## Hankus (Sep 21, 2013)

yep


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 21, 2013)

Wasn't I just here?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 21, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Wasn't I just here?



Did you ever leave?  I figured the no posting time was when you were changing purses.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 21, 2013)

Just had two does come through.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 21, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did you ever leave?  I figured the no posting time was when you were changing purses.





I wish. 

Last night was homecoming. I think we got to bed around one. I was wide awake at 6:30.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 21, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I wish.
> 
> Last night was homecoming. I think we got to bed around one. I was wide awake at 6:30.



Mornin Bug ,
Yeah I had the pleasure of being awake since 3:00 thinking about work. I hate those kind of nights.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 21, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I wish.
> 
> Last night was homecoming. I think we got to bed around one. I was wide awake at 6:30.



Well, didja get picked for Homecoming Queen?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Bug ,
> Yeah I had the pleasure of being awake since 3:00 thinking about work. I hate those kind of nights.


Man I hate it when that happens.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 21, 2013)

8 pt down! Scope cut my eye too!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2013)

T.P. said:


> 8 pt down! Scope cut my eye too!


Idjit. Shoot from the hip and you won't have those problems.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 21, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Bug ,
> Yeah I had the pleasure of being awake since 3:00 thinking about work. I hate those kind of nights.



Morning Neil. 



T.P. said:


> Well, didja get picked for Homecoming Queen?



Hush it. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Man I hate it when that happens.



Wrist bands should be here Monday.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 21, 2013)

Fruity Pebbles time.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 21, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Morning Neil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wrist bands ????. Are you selling wrist bands to support your handbag obsession ?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Morning Neil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I bet TBug would make a hawt Homey Queen...


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 21, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Wrist bands ????. Are you selling wrist bands to support your handbag obsession ?



Nah 

I got 200 coming for FPG to sell for Lil Bubba. 





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I bet TBug would make a hawt Homey Queen...





Yeah, Valdosta High, that's what I'd be, "homey" queen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 21, 2013)

Mornin kids....


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids....



Hiya Chief


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids....


Mernin sir.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 21, 2013)

anybody want to go make rounds for me? Just look at the x-rays and scribble some gibberish in the chart.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> anybody want to go make rounds for me? Just look at the x-rays and scribble some gibberish in the chart.


Where's that midget Timmay? I heard his gibberish is the best!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> anybody want to go make rounds for me? Just look at the x-rays and scribble some gibberish in the chart.



No thanks. I worked enough hours in the last two weeks to equal three weeks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 21, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Hiya Chief



Mornin turrtle 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin sir.



Mornin Mig. Had to make Jag get out of the camper last night, he felled asleep on me in there. If his feets hadn't been so dirty would've left him. 



rhbama3 said:


> anybody want to go make rounds for me? Just look at the x-rays and scribble some gibberish in the chart.



Mornin rh, I'm a purty good scribbler.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Mig. Had to make Jag get out of the camper last night, he felled asleep on me in there. If his feets hadn't been so dirty would've left him.
> 
> .




Make sure you get some egg crate foam to put on those matresses, but don't leave them on there when closin it up. It'll make it hard to close (not good for the top) and will squish the egg crate flatter n pancakes. No No: But you won't regret having it after sleepin in there two or three days. 

Learnin to tent camp again is tougher than I remember.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Make sure you get some egg crate foam to put on those matresses, but don't leave them on there when closin it up. It'll make it hard to close (not good for the top) and will squish the egg crate flatter n pancakes. No No: But you won't regret having it after sleepin in there two or three days.
> 
> Learnin to tent camp again is tougher than I remember.



10-4, talked about that on the way home yesterday. I figured it would be tough closin it down if left in there and smashed.

That's why I bring everything but the kitchen sink. Gotta learn the hard way.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 21, 2013)

C, answer yo phone


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, talked about that on the way home yesterday. I figured it would be tough closin it down if left in there and smashed.
> 
> That's why I bring everything but the kitchen sink. Gotta learn the hard way.


Jis dont forget the TP.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2013)

Looks like I'm getting a newer Chevy, and it's a BEAST!!


----------



## rydert (Sep 21, 2013)

I am here...............working again


----------



## Crickett (Sep 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks like I'm getting a newer Chevy, and it's a BEAST!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2013)

rydert said:


> I am here...............working again





That sucks !!!  My weekend off, gotta go back in Monday night.


Gonna watch some foosball !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, talked about that on the way home yesterday. I figured it would be tough closin it down if left in there and smashed.
> 
> That's why I bring everything but the kitchen sink. Gotta learn the hard way.


Did ya notice H22 corrected your post in the gathering threadl


Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks like I'm getting a newer Chevy, and it's a BEAST!!



PM sent


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That sucks !!!  My weekend off, gotta go back in Monday night.
> 
> 
> Gonna watch some foosball !!



Go Dawgs.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks like I'm getting a newer Chevy, and it's a BEAST!!



picture?!?!


----------



## rydert (Sep 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks like I'm getting a newer Chevy, and it's a BEAST!!



how many cup holders?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 21, 2013)

rydert said:


> how many cup holders?



Yeah and do you have cool stickers on it ?


----------



## T.P. (Sep 21, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Yeah and do you have cool stickers on it ?



And will it _Roll Coal_?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 21, 2013)

Anyone in here shoot button bucks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did ya notice H22 corrected your post in the gathering threadl
> 
> 
> PM sent



Returned and phone answered !! 




Keebs said:


> picture?!?!




Look in the S&S white Z71 lifted.




rydert said:


> how many cup holders?




I lost count !! 



Sterlo58 said:


> Yeah and do you have cool stickers on it ?




Just a small DU decal . . . 




T.P. said:


> And will it _Roll Coal_?





Gas burner !!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 21, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Anyone in here shoot button bucks



I have shot more than my share of them. All my button up shirts now have their buttons on them.


----------



## rydert (Sep 21, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I have shot more than my share of them. All my button up shirts now have their buttons on them.




you own button up shirts?........you can't hide money......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2013)

rydert said:


> you own button up shirts?........you can't hide money......





TP be knee grow rich !!!!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 21, 2013)

rydert said:


> you own button up shirts?........you can't hide money......



Yes sir I do! Even got my name on them!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Jis dont forget the TP.....









Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks like I'm getting a newer Chevy, and it's a BEAST!!



 



rydert said:


> I am here...............working again



 would have sufficed 





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did ya notice H22 corrected your post in the gathering threadl
> 
> 
> PM sent



UH OH!! gotta go check........



blood on the ground said:


> Anyone in here shoot button bucks



Specifically!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 21, 2013)

It'll probly be Monday for I leave FGFLB, won't get it all packed up by Sunday midnight.......unless Sterlo is there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 21, 2013)

It'll probly be Monday for I leave FGFLB, won't get it all packed up by Sunday midnight.......unless Sterlo is there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 21, 2013)

Just barely beat the rain Mig!! Whewwwww.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> It'll probly be Monday for I leave FGFLB, won't get it all packed up by Sunday midnight.......unless Sterlo is there.





Jeff C. said:


> It'll probly be Monday for I leave FGFLB, won't get it all packed up by Sunday midnight.......unless Sterlo is there.






You can say that again . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Just barely beat the rain Mig!! Whewwwww.....





Congrats on the new camper !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You can say that again . . .



That needed to be reiterated. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Congrats on the new camper !!!



Thanks Doc, it was MizT's idea and she ain't even going. Jag loves it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Just barely beat the rain Mig!! Whewwwww.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> That needed to be reiterated.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Doc, it was MizT's idea and she ain't even going. Jag loves it.






You and da Jag got yourselves a nice doghouse if need be !!!  You can strap a jon boat to the top of the camper, or weld a hitch on the camper and tow yo boat !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You and da Jag got yourselves a nice doghouse if need be !!!  You can strap a jon boat to the top of the camper, or weld a hitch on the camper and tow yo boat !!


Hey Quack. I'm homeless for the Fall Gathering. How bout draggin the Renegade out there for me for da weekend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You and da Jag got yourselves a nice doghouse if need be !!!  You can strap a jon boat to the top of the camper, or weld a hitch on the camper and tow yo boat !!



Yessir, slap forgot about the lil eleven ft vhull I've got up in the barn with a lil 30 lb thrust trollin motor. It's gotta a little leakage, but nothin that can't be sealed up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, slap forgot about the lil eleven ft vhull I've got up in the barn with a lil 30 lb thrust trollin motor. It's gotta a little leakage, but nothin that can't be sealed up.


$9 can of flex seal from HD. It'll be good to go.  (at least the guy with the screen door in his jon boat said so)


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Quack. I'm homeless for the Fall Gathering. How bout draggin the Renegade out there for me for da weekend.



Have you considered one of these, Mig?

http://images.hayneedle.com/mgen/master:LAKL019.jpg?is=1200,1200,0xffffff


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> $9 can of flex seal from HD. It'll be good to go.  (at least the guy with the screen door in his jon boat said so)



I sealed it once with a caulk specifically for aluminum, but with the flexing issue it started leaking again..... might give it a shot


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Have you considered one of these, Mig?
> 
> http://images.hayneedle.com/mgen/master:LAKL019.jpg?is=1200,1200,0xffffff


Yeah. I'm still waffling all over the place on which direction to go. My decision making process on a tent looks like a pachinko ball right now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah. I'm still waffling all over the place on which direction to go. My decision making process on a tent looks like a pachinko ball right now.



I know what you mean. I was on the internet for 2.5 days before I thought about you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I know what you mean. I was on the internet for 2.5 days before I thought about you.


I like the SUV tent concept but don't like that nearly all of them hook up 90° to the truck. That won't work the way the camp pads are set up at State Parks. 

I am tempted to dream up a set up for my 6x10 utility trailer with a tarp (low on priority list right now) but I like that option for carrying tons of stuff to the site, rigging up some elevated platform once there (4x8 sheets of plywood across the rails) and having storage underneath. 

I need Redneck Mcguiver around to bounce ideas off of. I think he had a similar set up one time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Quack. I'm homeless for the Fall Gathering. How bout draggin the Renegade out there for me for da weekend.





I considered asking him about that, but there ain't NO way I'm driving that monstrosity, there wouldn't be a mailbox/roadsign,  between the plantation and Hamburg !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I like the SUV tent concept but don't like that nearly all of them hook up 90° to the truck. That won't work the way the camp pads are set up at State Parks.
> 
> I am tempted to dream up a set up for my 6x10 utility trailer with a tarp (low on priority list right now) but I like that option for carrying tons of stuff to the site, rigging up some elevated platform once there (4x8 sheets of plywood across the rails) and having storage underneath.
> 
> I need Redneck Mcguiver around to bounce ideas off of. I think he had a similar set up one time.



Yep, I was lookin at similar setups for my PU truck bed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I considered asking him about that, but there ain't NO way I'm driving that monstrosity, there wouldn't be a mailbox/roadsign,  between the plantation and Hamburg !!



Don't know what it is, but would love to witness it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 21, 2013)

The cup all of the sudden runneth over with campers and camping equipment..... Miggie, what to shack up with the bloods.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't know what it is, but would love to witness it.


It's basically one of these;


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's basically one of these;



Dang, what a rig!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 21, 2013)

Tryin' to convince Rob to camp for a night. I guess I'll consider myself lucky that I'm able to make him go for a day


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Tryin' to convince Rob to camp for a night. I guess I'll consider myself lucky that I'm able to make him go for a day


Tell him to quit being such a girly boy.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tell him to quit being such a girly boy.



Ha. He's the one that introduced me to camping. But, with Emily and Rex, it would be impossible.  Plus, he likes his bed too much.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 21, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ha. He's the one that introduced me to camping. But, with Emily and Rex, it would be impossible.  Plus, he likes his bed too much.



Tell him he will like it even more when he get's home


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Tell him he will like it even more when he get's home


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 21, 2013)

I'll be back in a bit. i feel a nap comin' on...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 21, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> The cup all of the sudden runneth over with campers and camping equipment..... Miggie, what to shack up with the bloods.



You goin blood?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 21, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'll be back in a bit. i feel a nap comin' on...



I hear'd that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You goin blood?


I couldn't decipher his post real well, but it looked like he kind of sort of propositioned me...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I couldn't decipher his post real well, but it looked like he kind of sort of propositioned me...



You noticed I pondered it fer awhile, but curiosity killed the cat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 21, 2013)

A lil wake up music, Roy Rogers Rocks! 

I posted it in the Billy thread, thought I'd throw it over here


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You noticed I pondered it fer awhile, but curiosity killed the cat.


I'm treatin it like a snake I can't identify. I'm just going to hang back and observe it for a while.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I couldn't decipher his post real well, but it looked like he kind of sort of propositioned me...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm treatin it like a snake I can't identify. I'm just going to hang back and observe it for a while.



I b pondering this also


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



I'm  seafood salad and rice crackers from Publix. What you eating?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm  seafood salad and rice crackers from Publix. What you eating?



nawin my knuckles trying to figure out what I wanna snack on..........  How's Bubbette doing?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



Rainin cats and dogs.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Rainin cats and dogs.


Yep, it came a lid floater here for an hour or so. Glad that's behind us.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, it came a lid floater here for an hour or so. Glad that's behind us.



We got soaked comin outta the BBQ place in Jefferson earlier.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, it came a lid floater here for an hour or so. Glad that's behind us.



Same here, and still comin down steady, actually pickin up some.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> nawin my knuckles trying to figure out what I wanna snack on..........  How's Bubbette doing?


She's still doing a lot of coughing but taking a nap right now. She's still pretty bummed out that the biopsy results were inconclusive so we to get a needle biopsy scheduled for nex week. We're just tired of it all dragging out so long without knowing what we are dealing with. Its exhausting.


Jeff C. said:


> Rainin cats and dogs.


Just started here. 
You know, i love directTV over my cable in every category except weather. Anything heavier than a light rain and my dish is toast. Like right now, no reception and Tennessee is getting destroyed and i cant see it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2013)

Crickett said:


> We got soaked comin outta the BBQ place in Jefferson earlier.


That's what you get for eatin bbq and not invitin me...

When are all us neighbors (the Hornets) gonna do Top Dawgs?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> She's still doing a lot of coughing but taking a nap right now. She's still pretty bummed out that the biopsy results were inconclusive so we to get a needle biopsy scheduled for nex week. We're just tired of it all dragging out so long without knowing what we are dealing with. Its exhausting.


Keep us updated, still praying for y'all.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 21, 2013)

Do believe the frogs were drowning a couple minutes ago it was raining so hard.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 21, 2013)

Crickett said:


> We got soaked comin outta the BBQ place in Jefferson earlier.



Crickett, its obvious that Turtlebug is a bad influence on you. Did you know that there is a pink naugahyde purse as your avatar?


----------



## Crickett (Sep 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's what you get for eatin bbq and not invitin me...
> 
> When are all us neighbors (the Hornets) gonna do Top Dawgs?



 I don't know....I was actually thinkin about that while we was sittin there eatin the BBQ. So I did think about y'all so does that count? 

What all they got to eat at that place?


----------



## Crickett (Sep 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Crickett, its obvious that Turtlebug is a bad influence on you. Did you know that there is a pink naugahyde purse as your avatar?



 Look again! 




I saw this one today while we were out & I wanted it but decided to wait.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> She's still doing a lot of coughing but taking a nap right now. She's still pretty bummed out that the biopsy results were inconclusive so we to get a needle biopsy scheduled for nex week. We're just tired of it all dragging out so long without knowing what we are dealing with. Its exhausting.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I don't know....I was actually thinkin about that while we was sittin there eatin the BBQ. So I did think about y'all so does that count?
> 
> What all they got to eat at that place?


Food, duhhhhh. Burgers and such, fish n chips, salits and lots of differnt kinds of cold dranks. 

Oh, and didn't John Cougar Mellencamp sing a song about your avatar?


----------



## Crickett (Sep 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Food, duhhhhh. Burgers and such, fish n chips, salits and lots of differnt kinds of cold dranks.
> 
> Oh, and didn't John Cougar Mellencamp sing a song about your avatar?



 smarty pants......BTW I don't eat HAMburgers! 


And I have no idea about the song?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's what you get for eatin bbq and not invitin me...
> 
> When are all us neighbors (the Hornets) gonna do Top Dawgs?



Where is Top Dawgs?


----------



## Crickett (Sep 21, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Where is Top Dawgs?



Bethlehem


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 21, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Bethlehem



Little too far north for supper for me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2013)

Crickett said:


> smarty pants......BTW I don't eat HAMburgers!
> 
> 
> And I have no idea about the song?



They have plenty of other stuff.


You're an undercover blonde aren't you? 

It was a joke, Little Pink Houses (purses) get it? 

Nevermind.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They have plenty of other stuff.
> 
> 
> You're an undercover blonde aren't you?
> ...



I just looked up their Menu.....they got wangs 


Undercover blonde?  I still don't get it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 21, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I just looked up their Menu.....they got wangs
> 
> 
> Undercover blonde?  I still don't get it.



rest your case messican


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> She's still doing a lot of coughing but taking a nap right now. She's still pretty bummed out that the biopsy results were inconclusive so we to get a needle biopsy scheduled for nex week. We're just tired of it all dragging out so long without knowing what we are dealing with. Its exhausting.
> 
> Just started here.
> You know, i love directTV over my cable in every category except weather. Anything heavier than a light rain and my dish is toast. Like right now, no reception and Tennessee is getting destroyed and i cant see it.


I know the waiting sux, my bff's niece just had a biopsy done, they're thinking cervical cancer and the poor girl isn't but 19 or 20, gotta wait for the results to come in next week.  Tell her to keep playing our detective game & I'll keep sending her "energy & cards" as well as my thoughts & prayers for all of you. 


Crickett said:


> Look again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I LIKE!!

no rain here, yet......... guess I'll go hay da horses.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I just looked up their Menu.....they got wangs
> 
> 
> Undercover blonde?  I still don't get it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 21, 2013)

Gonna go over to da Cuz's and watch LSU destroy AU whilst partaking in some BBQ.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's basically one of these;



  Hmmm Hugh, that's 'bout half the size  . . . 'course you're used to that .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmm Hugh, that's 'bout half the size  . . . 'course you're used to that .


Shush it Cabbage Patch..


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 21, 2013)

oven baked bbq beef ribs, cream pea's, leftover black eyed pea's, homemade taters au gratin, and Bama playing a cupcake on espn2 for dessert.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2013)

Oh Laaaaaaaaawd, it's been a good day "Tater...."



 Bought 2 vehicles, sold one !! 



Oh, wait a minute . . .


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> oven baked bbq beef ribs, cream pea's, leftover black eyed pea's, homemade taters au gratin, and Bama playing a cupcake on espn2 for dessert.


ooooohhh, I'll trade ya............ fixin to try some beef stroganoff over rice I've made but sub'd backstrap for the beef.........


Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Laaaaaaaaawd, it's been a good day "Tater...."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you sell yo car?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 21, 2013)

Well, Mini-Me turns 16 tomorrow.  And she still hasn't driven anything, other than me crazy.    

Got the Rubber Ducky car icon and Count Dracula voice downloaded to the new GPS. Have Keebs's address and Hamburg stored to favorites so I'm good to go there.  


Balenciaga Giant City 21 in Bleu Roi...... Dreamy.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 21, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Got the Rubber Ducky car icon and Count Dracula voice downloaded to the new GPS. Have Keebs's address and Hamburg stored to favorites so I'm good to go there.
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Giant City 21 in Bleu Roi...... Dreamy.


Good to know you can find your way to the important places!!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 21, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good to know you can find your way to the important places!!





Yeah, new Garmin. For some reason, I can't download my PigTones "Stewie from Family Guy" voice to this one.  

But, I couldn't download the awesome rubber ducky car to the other one so I'm good. Count Dracula will guide me and Keebs up there.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 21, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well, Mini-Me turns 16 tomorrow.  And she still hasn't driven anything, other than me crazy.
> 
> Got the Rubber Ducky car icon and Count Dracula voice downloaded to the new GPS. Have Keebs's address and Hamburg stored to favorites so I'm good to go there.
> 
> ...



Happy Sweet 16 to mini me! 



Love the avatar!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 21, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Happy Sweet 16 to mini me!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the avatar!



Thanks and thanks. 

A Balenciaga Giant City 21 in some sort of blue is my Holy Grail of handbags.  

But it's waaaaay out of reach so that's why I stick to drooling over the Louis Vuitton Speedy Bandouliere 35. It's a little more reasonable.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 21, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah, new Garmin. For some reason, I can't download my PigTones "Stewie from Family Guy" voice to this one.
> 
> But, I couldn't download the awesome rubber ducky car to the other one so I'm good. Count Dracula will guide me and Keebs up there.


I use the GPS on my phone...........Don't know if it has different voices, but she does change, and start talking all sultry like when I get close to the destination!!



Crickett said:


> Love the avatar!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'll be back in a bit. i feel a crap comin' on...




Fixed for ya, hope ya feel betta . . .





Keebs said:


> ooooohhh, I'll trade ya............ fixin to try some beef stroganoff over rice I've made but sub'd backstrap for the beef.........
> 
> you sell yo car?





Keebs, car is basically worthless, needs a new tranny, I sold it for nuttin . . . (dat don't make no cents)


----------



## Crickett (Sep 21, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I use the GPS on my phone...........Don't know if it has different voices, but she does change, and start talking all sultry like when I get close to the destination!!



Google maps? I think you can change the voice. I could be wrong though. Our TomTom is set to Cartman from south park. 


What's the matter? Blue not your color?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2013)

Evening Youngins.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Youngins.


Be careful. It's the invasion of the insanely expensive and ugly purses over here.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 21, 2013)

yep


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well, Mini-Me turns 16 tomorrow.  And she still hasn't driven anything, other than me crazy.
> 
> Got the Rubber Ducky car icon and Count Dracula voice downloaded to the new GPS. Have Keebs's address and Hamburg stored to favorites so I'm good to go there.
> 
> ...


Happpyyyyy Birfday to Mini-Me!!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good to know you can find your way to the important places!!


 but of course!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs, car is basically worthless, needs a new tranny, I sold it for nuttin . . . (dat don't make no cents)


10-4


KyDawg said:


> Evening Youngins.


Hiya Pops!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 21, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Google maps? I think you can change the voice. I could be wrong though. Our TomTom is set to Cartman from south park.
> 
> 
> What's the matter? Blue not your color?


Not sure I have the smarts to change the voice on my smart phone!!............Besides I kinda like the way she talks to me now!!



KyDawg said:


> Evening Youngins.


Good evening Mr. Charlie!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Be careful. It's the invasion of the insanely expensive and ugly purses over here.


Yep!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2013)

Evening to you Mr Ruttn.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey Keebs.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey Dawg! 





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Be careful. It's the invasion of the insanely expensive and ugly purses over here.



 oh hush it messican....


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey Cricket, hows thing going?


----------



## Crickett (Sep 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Cricket, hows thing going?


Good now that my son finally fell asleep.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2013)

Getting kinda sleepy in here too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hey Dawg!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 22, 2013)

I have used the same wallet for 





I don't remember how many years.  What  is this change the purse everyday fetish?

Think I will drink a cup of strong black coffee and ponder on deer hunting.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 22, 2013)

Morning gobble.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 22, 2013)

Running late, just got in the tree. Forgot my gun and Had to go back to camp and get it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 22, 2013)

Mernin kids, frying up some bacon and eggs while the boy is out attempting to kill Bambi's daddy,or his mother or really any member of his family  I recon


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 22, 2013)

What is a good product to wash a camper with? I got black streaks that I need to wash off.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 22, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> What is a good product to wash a camper with? I got black streaks that I need to wash off.



dont warsh it, jus get a couple cans of green an brown rattle can, BAM custom camoed


----------



## T.P. (Sep 22, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> What is a good product to wash a camper with? I got black streaks that I need to wash off.



blood, I wish I could help you.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 22, 2013)

Hankus said:


> dont warsh it, jus get a couple cans of green an brown rattle can, BAM custom camoed



^^^^^ Good advice. Turn those streaks into custom pinstripes! Or Flames!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 22, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> What is a good product to wash a camper with? I got black streaks that I need to wash off.



Magic Erasers & some stuff in a bottle called Black Streak Remover.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 22, 2013)

Birthday breakfast for Mini-Me.

I think she's gonna push this birthday thing ALL DAY LONG.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 22, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Magic Erasers & some stuff in a bottle called Black Streak Remover.



Thank you darlin!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 22, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Thank you darlin!



Be sure to get several Magic Erasers.They wear out quick. The Black Streak Remover can be bought at Walmart back in the Boat & Marine section.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh & Purple Power & Magic Erasers works great too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2013)

Mornin......man it feels great outside!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 22, 2013)

Anybody want a rooster?  He just attacked my leg!  If I coulda got ahold of him he'd be in my crockpot right night!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Anybody want a rooster?  He just attacked my leg!  If I coulda got ahold of him he'd be in my crockpot right night!



Check wit da Messican, my brother gave a mean rooster to one and he(messican) traded it for a $500.00 welder


----------



## Crickett (Sep 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Check wit da Messican, my brother gave a mean rooster to one and he(messican) traded it for a $500.00 welder






This evil rooster attacked me from behind!  It wasn't like I was provoking him or trying to pick him up. He has chased my daughter back into the house a few times but she can usually scare him off. He has got to go.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2013)

Crickett said:


> This evil rooster attacked me from behind!  It wasn't like I was provoking him or trying to pick him up. He has chased my daughter back into the house a few times but she can usually scare him off. He has got to go.



That's what I'm talkin bout. That messican saw somethin in that rooster that my brother didn, and obviously the one he traded with did too.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> That's what I'm talkin bout. That messican saw somethin in that rooster that my brother didn, and obviously the one he traded with did too.



The only thing I'm seein right now is dinner struttin around in the yard!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2013)

Crickett said:


> The only thing I'm seein right now is dinner struttin around in the yard!



My brother threatened that for a good while before that messican laid eyes on him.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2013)

Came a flood last night, got an inch of rain in a hurry !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2013)

good weather to..........


----------



## Crickett (Sep 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> good weather to..........



Awwww Keebs he's so cute!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 22, 2013)

Hello, Keebs.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 22, 2013)

Crickett said:


> This evil rooster attacked me from behind!  It wasn't like I was provoking him or trying to pick him up. He has chased my daughter back into the house a few times but she can usually scare him off. He has got to go.



Got one of them electric bug zapper tennis rackets? I bet that would give him an attitude adjustment!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Awwww Keebs he's so cute!


thanks, LilD just posted that yesterday & I couldn't resist!


T.P. said:


> Hello, Keebs.


 hi there.........


rhbama3 said:


> Got one of them electric bug zapper tennis rackets? I bet that would give him an attitude adjustment!



 I have one of them things!!!  They are soooo much more than a bug zapper!!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 22, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Got one of them electric bug zapper tennis rackets? I bet that would give him an attitude adjustment!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> thanks, LilD just posted that yesterday & I couldn't resist!
> 
> hi there.........
> 
> ...



Growing up, all we had for wayward animals was a bb gun and a wiffle ball bat. Depended on the level of miscommunication as to which one got used.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Growing up, all we had for wayward animals was a bb gun and a wiffle ball bat. Depended on the level of miscommunication as to which one got used.



 I still keep a bb gun handy, but added the zapper just a couple months ago!  I need to find my old pellet gun that's at my Mama's, that'd be a little more "oomph"  if needed!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2013)

Mmmmmmmm, turkey and dressin, collard greens, lima beans and lace kone bread, that's what's fo dinna !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2013)

A nice Sunday afternoon to yall, youngins.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2013)

Hiya Mista Chawlie !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2013)

Howdy Quack.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> A nice Sunday afternoon to yall, youngins.



 Hiya Charlie!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 22, 2013)

If you are just sitting it sure feels nice outside.  Start to do some work and the sweat sure flows.  Moomid I Father would say.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If you are just sitting it sure feels nice outside.  Start to do some work and the sweat sure flows.  Moomid I Father would say.


S it is


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If you are just sitting it sure feels nice outside.  Start to do some work and the sweat sure flows.  Moomid I Father would say.



I know what ya mean........... that's why I'm finding things to do INSIDE........ washing sheets, processing mango's for some jelly, swapping out pocketbooks..........


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2013)

Beautiful fall weather here. 71 degrees and sunny.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2013)

Taking Dawn to look at my truck and putting a binder down, Laaaaaaawd I hate to spend the $$$.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Taking Dawn to look at my truck and putting a binder down, Laaaaaaawd I hate to spend the $$$.


Putting blinders on her..........huh? Wha???????????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Putting blinders on her..........huh? Wha???????????





Might not be able to attend FPG after I cut this check...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Might not be able to attend FPG after I cut this check...



 oh puh-leeeze!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Might not be able to attend FPG after I cut this check...


Mooooooo. 

Suck it up Alice and quit your panty wettin party.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I know what ya mean........... that's why I'm finding things to do INSIDE........ washing sheets, processing mango's for some jelly, swapping out pocketbooks..........



Accidentally passed your avatar up and read that, thought it was Quack, had to scroll back up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2013)

I need to till the garden up now that it rained, but just can't make myself get out there and do it.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Accidentally passed your avatar up and read that, thought it was Quack, had to scroll back up.



  Quack makes mango jelly tooo???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> oh puh-leeeze!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mooooooo.
> 
> Suck it up Alice and quit your panty wettin party.




Eazy for ya'll to say when you ain't signing the check !!


Dawn LOVES the truck, hard to believe a truck lifted 6" from the factory rides better than mine ??





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I need to till the garden up now that it rained, but just can't make myself get out there and do it.




I got 40 bags of bird seed on the back of my truck that needs unloading and spreading, it's HOT out . . .




Keebs said:


> Quack makes mango jelly tooo???





Wasn't there a character on SNL called "Mango??"


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Quack makes mango jelly tooo???



I don't know, but it threw me for a loop for a second there. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Eazy for ya'll to say when you ain't signing the check !!
> 
> 
> Dawn LOVES the truck, hard to believe a truck lifted 6" from the factory rides better than mine ??
> ...



You trade yours, or sellin it outright?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't know, but it threw me for a loop for a second there.
> 
> 
> 
> You trade yours, or sellin it outright?





Sellin it, think I got a buyer.  Seriously, if you're in the market, or know somebody that is, this truck's TIGHT !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sellin it, think I got a buyer.  Seriously, if you're in the market, or know somebody that is, this truck's TIGHT !!!



I don't even remember what you've got. I'll keep my ears open, Doc.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 22, 2013)

Overheard at the pet store:
"I'll try not to forget and leave the fish in the car this time."

Visions of tetra's in a ziploc bag full of boiling water come to mind.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 22, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Overheard at the pet store:
> "I'll try not to forget and leave the fish in the car this time."
> 
> Visions of tetra's in a ziploc bag full of boiling water come to mind.



 poor fishy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 22, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Overheard at the pet store:
> "I'll try not to forget and leave the fish in the car this time."
> 
> Visions of tetra's in a ziploc bag full of boiling water come to mind.



Aren't tropical waters good and warm?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Aren't tropical waters good and warm?





I've been peein in our salt water aquarium for YEARS, never had a fish kill, but some of 'em swim upside down??


----------



## T.P. (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice pair of Converse sneakers for sale or trade. Late 80's with very little tread on bottom. Pretty rugged inside and out. One pair needs strings the other is good to go. PM if interested.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2013)

Drivelers need to come together and donate some $$, or at least buy tickets for Lil Bubba.  Hugh, Leah, and myself are trying our best, but we're getting very little help.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2013)

It's kinda amazing to me that good friends/acquaintes won't even kick in $5 ????


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Drivelers need to come together and donate some $$, or at least buy tickets for Lil Bubba.  Hugh, Leah, and myself are trying our best, but we're getting very little help.



I ordered 2 tshirts, and plan on makin a donation when I get there. Is there somewhere else I can donate?

BTW, Hugh if you see this, they replied to my email and said they weren't delivering to Hamburg


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I ordered 2 tshirts, and plan on makin a donation when I get there. Is there somewhere else I can donate?
> 
> BTW, Hugh if you see this, they replied to my email and said they weren't delivering to Hamburg





Thank you JeffrEy/ Chief, it's for a great cause, and you're gonna LOVE Hamburg Park !!!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I ordered 2 tshirts, and plan on makin a donation when I get there. Is there somewhere else I can donate?
> 
> BTW, Hugh if you see this, they replied to my email and said they weren't delivering to Hamburg



Jeff C, I sent to K80's dad.

 Don't know about the shirts though.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Drivelers need to come together and donate some $$, or at least buy tickets for Lil Bubba.  Hugh, Leah, and myself are trying our best, but we're getting very little help.





Hooked On Quack said:


> It's kinda amazing to me that good friends/acquaintes won't even kick in $5 ????



Pm incoming


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I ordered 2 tshirts, and plan on makin a donation when I get there. Is there somewhere else I can donate?
> 
> BTW, Hugh if you see this, they replied to my email and said they weren't delivering to Hamburg


I'm on it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thank you JeffrEy/ Chief, it's for a great cause, and you're gonna LOVE Hamburg Park !!!





T.P. said:


> Jeff C, I sent to K80's dad.
> 
> Don't know about the shirts though.



10-4, yeah I talked to Hugh the other day and figgered it would just be easier to make a cash donation at FGFLB @Hamburg.

It's for a great cause!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm on it.



I thought they'd have the shirts at Hamburg too, was gonna get a couple there........
What tickets do we need to buy? 
I'm planning on making some mango jelly, regular & spiced to bring to donate, if that'll help?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2013)

Chikin and sassages on da grill, glass o wine, swamp blues, and poke chops and veggies to follow


----------



## Crickett (Sep 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Chikin and sassages on da grill, glass o wine, swamp blues, and poke chops and veggies to follow



What kinda wine?  

We are havin fried pork steaks, deviled eggs, mac & cheese.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2013)

Crickett said:


> What kinda wine?
> 
> We are havin fried pork steaks, deviled eggs, mac & cheese.


AGAIN!!!! I didn't get my invite...

You have a PM Incoming little miss prissy. 

As to the donations, we're takin anything new or homemade folks want to bring, I just have to have a description and picture of it (text) in hand in the next two days so it can be on the list and advertised at their church (who will also be in on this deal, actually they'll be sponsoring the give away since they fall under the States non-profit designations) 

As far as any item they are selling on facebook. I've yet to get a straight answer on that one. I thought we had someone coming from their church with t-shirts and stickers. If not, that sets up a whole other set of issues regarding the donations and money / goodies getting to them. 

What we don't want is 40 people donating and nobody participating.  Unless y'all all want this stuff to go to their church for them to auction / raffle off however they want for a fundraiser.

At this point it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 22, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> AGAIN!!!! I didn't get my invite...
> 
> You have a PM Incoming little miss prissy.
> 
> ...



 

Check your text messages! 


How do we buy raffle tickets? I have some friends that will probably buy some.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Check your text messages!
> 
> 
> How do we buy raffle tickets? I have some friends that will probably buy some.


I'm tryin to find that out as well.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 22, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm tryin to find that out as well.



And what are we raffling?  The items that people are donating?


----------



## Crickett (Sep 22, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm tryin to find that out as well.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> And what are we raffling?  The items that people are donating?


You're a quick one with this stuff aren't you?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's kinda amazing to me that good friends/acquaintes won't even kick in $5 ????



I have a few friends that want to donate. Will probably bring cash with me to the event.



Crickett said:


> How do we buy raffle tickets? I have some friends that will probably buy some.



Me too. Got a few people willing to chip in.



gobbleinwoods said:


> And what are we *raffling*?  The items that people are donating?



I was told in a PM that this term is illegal. We need to stick to "prizes". Also found out that you need some sort of license to "raffle" things off. Crazy, but true!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> AGAIN!!!! I didn't get my invite...
> 
> You have a PM Incoming little miss prissy.
> 
> ...



UUuuuhhhh, Miggie, I haven't made the mango jelly/spiced mango jelly yet, and I don't think I have pictures of it.... I MAY have some on my work computer, will check tomorrow, that'd be the best I could do.......


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> I was told in a PM that this term is illegal. We need to stick to "prizes". Also found out that you need some sort of license to "raffle" things off. Crazy, but true!



Sounds like we just need to show up with donations (cash) and that'd be a lot less nerve racking.........  
I know we all have good intentions but ~sigh~ leave it to the guberment to mess with it!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2013)

Hey Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Keebs.



 HIya Charlie, I hope you're over your crud & kickin high now?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2013)

Not all that unusual, but I'm dumbfounded now  

Wine ain't helpin none


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Not all that unusual, but I'm dumbfounded now
> 
> Wine ain't helpin none



bless yo heart............ juss drank another drank .....


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2013)

Crickett said:


> What kinda wine?
> 
> We are havin fried pork steaks, deviled eggs, mac & cheese.



Woodbridge-Robert Mondavi-Shiraz

High $$$ stuff!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Not all that unusual, but I'm dumbfounded now
> 
> Wine ain't helpin none






Keebs said:


> bless yo heart............ juss drank another drank .....





Jeff C. said:


> Woodbridge-Robert Mondavi-Shiraz
> 
> High $$$ stuff!





I like RM. I have Cabernet Sauvignon in the fridge now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> bless yo heart............ juss drank another drank .....



Wha-choo drankin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I like RM. I have Cabernet Sauvignon in the fridge now.



Skraight outta the bottle....unchilled.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Wha-choo drankin?



*duh* wisers of course!
ok time for


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 22, 2013)

Sup?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2013)

Riesling


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Sep 23, 2013)

Chingching.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 23, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Chingching.



You at da sto?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 23, 2013)

bunch o drunks


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 23, 2013)

Well well well.... Lookie there.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> bunch o drunks



No drunk, benadryl hangover. 


They made me eat at a seafood joint last night. My chicken was tainted and I itched all night.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 23, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> No drunk, benadryl hangover.
> 
> 
> They made me eat at a seafood joint last night. My chicken was tainted and I itched all night.


So can we just call you Itchy from now on? It's much easier to spell that Turtlebug.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So can we just call you Itchy from now on? It's much easier to spell that Turtlebug.



But I'm not itchy no mo.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 23, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You at da sto?



I work here, remember! Next customer please!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 23, 2013)

mornin' itchynomo, messican and TP

late to the partay but I bring caffeine for the sleepy


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 23, 2013)

Mornin' y'all. Just peekin' in as I sip my coffee. Got a two-ish mile walk/run in my immediate future. Will someone please remind me why I felt the need to get all skinny/in shape/healthier again? Please? I'm pretty sure it's interfering with my sleep.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 23, 2013)

Morning, Gobble. 

I never have figured out out why someone would run if the popo wasn't chasing them or at least some dude twice your size?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 23, 2013)

yep


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 23, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Morning, Gobble.
> 
> I never have figured out out why someone would run if the popo wasn't chasing them or at least some dude twice your size?





I used to run a mile every day. Got into the best shape if my life back then. Course, I was also doing a cppl hundred crunches in the mornings too. My back doesn't like crunches anymore. And my knees don't like the runnin'. I can't figure it out, either. 

Pretty sure it has something to do with the Me. tellin' me to get outta bed and go do it.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 23, 2013)

I'll be back, gotta go find my spider clearin' stick. These suckers build their webs straight across the road out here in the woods. You won't believe the muscles you'll pull after accidentally walking into a web and feelin' a huge sucker crawling up your face!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 23, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> I used to run a mile every day. Got into the best shape if my life back then. Course, I was also doing a cppl hundred crunches in the mornings too. My back doesn't like crunches anymore. And my knees don't like the runnin'. I can't figure it out, either.
> 
> Pretty sure it has something to do with the Me. tellin' me to get outta bed and go do it.


I found out last spring that if I drop below a certain weight my knees and back do a lot less complaining when I run than they do with the weight I'm totin now (which allows for no runnin)


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I found out last spring that if I drop below a certain weight my knees and back do a lot less complaining when I run than they do with the weight I'm totin now (which allows for no runnin)



I only run when I see Keebs and Chariots of Fire is playing in the background.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2013)

Mornin kids.....


----------



## slip (Sep 23, 2013)

One of dem days at work ... even the head manager was dropping f bombs in the back room.


Howdy yawl


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 23, 2013)

Hankus said all this runnin reminds him of a night of heavy drankin and a big jar of pickled eggs....


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Hankus said all this runnin reminds him of a night of heavy drankin and a big jar of pickled eggs....



My knees and lower back are hurting just reading about it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2013)

There's hdm.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> My knees and lower back are hurting just reading about it.



Yep.. I pulled my dang ham strang last spring... Running is dangerous tadeaf!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 23, 2013)

Mornin Y'all!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> bunch o drunks







turtlebug said:


> Well well well.... Lookie there.







Sugar Plum said:


> I'll be back, gotta go find my spider clearin' stick. These suckers build their webs straight across the road out here in the woods. You won't believe the muscles you'll pull after accidentally walking into a web and feelin' a huge sucker crawling up your face!



 We got trails in the woods behind the house here & these dadgum HUGE spiders build webs across the trails! 



turtlebug said:


> I only run when I see Keebs and Chariots of Fire is playing in the background.







slip said:


> One of dem days at work ... even the head manager was dropping f bombs in the back room.
> 
> 
> Howdy yawl







Ok I'm off to teach the youngins something today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 23, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mornin Y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Teach'em something useful like, how to check the oil level in the car or how to build a fire... Can all the class work them kids need to know how to spit and fight


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2013)

How D, slipster.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2013)

Tryin to psyche myself up for 4 days of work in ATL starting Wednesday. I hate that commute


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I only run when I see Keebs and Chariots of Fire is playing in the background.


 that's the extent of mine too!


slip said:


> One of dem days at work ... even the head manager was dropping f bombs in the back room.
> 
> 
> Howdy yawl


 daaang!
Mernin ya'll!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey Crickett! 

Guess what just showed up at fashionphile.com this morning. 

http://www.fashionphile.com/BALENCIAGA-Agneau-City-Blue-Lagoon-NEW-45520


    


And it's new.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Tryin to psyche myself up for 4 days of work in ATL starting Wednesday. I hate that commute



Take Marta it's smarta


----------



## T.P. (Sep 23, 2013)

Jus' stalkin thru..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 23, 2013)

Mornin


Today is my Wednesday!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Take Marta it's smarta



No thanks, car poolin anyway.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 23, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Hey Crickett!
> 
> Guess what just showed up at fashionphile.com this morning.
> 
> ...



Tell Fishbait you need an early Christmas present!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> Today is my Wednesday!



 but


----------



## T.P. (Sep 23, 2013)

Mrs. Hawnett has the smallest avatar eva!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 23, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Tell Fishbait you need an early Christmas present!



I got a better chance of finding a new Ruger 9mm and a bunch of ammo under the tree... or nothing at all.  

WHICH, I wouldn't complain about the Ruger at all, but a girl wants "girly" sometimes.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 23, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Mrs. Hawnett has the smallest avatar eva!











Fixed it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 23, 2013)

Good morning.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning.



Runnin late today


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Jus' stompin' thru..


whatcha mad about?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> Today is my Wednesday!


 You lucky thang!


mudracing101 said:


> Good morning.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Runnin late today


he missed da bus agin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Runnin late today



Slow reader


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> whatcha mad about?
> 
> You lucky thang!
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


>


    ILY mudster!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Take Marta it's smarta


Than what?


----------



## T.P. (Sep 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> whatcha mad about?



I cain't find nuttin' to be mad about..


----------



## Crickett (Sep 23, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I got a better chance of finding a new Ruger 9mm and a bunch of ammo under the tree... or nothing at all.
> 
> WHICH, I wouldn't complain about the Ruger at all, but a girl wants "girly" sometimes.



That Ruger will go nicely with that handbag!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 23, 2013)

Crickett said:


> That Ruger will go nicely with that handbag!



Would look even better with this one.  
http://www.fashionphile.com/LOUIS-VUITTON-Monogram-Speedy-Bandouliere-35-41438#


I doubt I'll see either anytime soon.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2013)

Morning Youngins.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning Youngins.



Mornin Gramps


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I cain't find nuttin' to be mad about..





KyDawg said:


> Morning Youngins.


 Mornin' Charlie!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 23, 2013)

Keebs , i'm gonna send you a pic of my land luvin ducks, they done converted yours too.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 23, 2013)

Post 701


----------



## Crickett (Sep 23, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Would look even better with this one.
> http://www.fashionphile.com/LOUIS-VUITTON-Monogram-Speedy-Bandouliere-35-41438#
> 
> 
> I doubt I'll see either anytime soon.



I like that one. 

I really like the one in my avatar but I will NEVER be able to own it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 23, 2013)

I hope all these purse avatars get gone when this driveler is over.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I hope all these purse avatars get gone when this driveler is over.



Amen Mud. Makes me feel like I am in the top of my wife's closet.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 23, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I like that one.
> 
> I really like the one in my avatar but I will NEVER be able to own it.



Yeah, I can buy a dependable used car cheaper than your avatar.   


I'm really liking this Coach. I need a basic black purse and Coach Legacy leather is schweet. 

Not bad for $298  

http://www.coach.com/online/handbag...navCatId=7100000000000000591&viewType=viewall


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs , i'm gonna send you a pic of my land luvin ducks, they done converted yours too.


 my poor ducks!  You missed your chance, looks like Dougie is gonna come get the last 4 I have to put at the pond for his boys!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2013)

Good Lord!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 23, 2013)

All you mens quit griping, it's almost over with.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> All you mens quit griping, it's almost over with.



We'll remember that the next time we are discussing sports!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I hope all these purse avatars get gone when this driveler is over.





KyDawg said:


> Amen Mud. Makes me feel like I am in the top of my wife's closet.





Jeff C. said:


> Good Lord!




Mission accomplished!  



turtlebug said:


> Yeah, I can buy a dependable used car cheaper than your avatar.
> 
> 
> I'm really liking this Coach. I need a basic black purse and Coach Legacy leather is schweet.
> ...



I like that one too but that's still way outta my budget. That's why I like Vera Bradley's. I can afford them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mission accomplished!
> 
> 
> 
> I like that one too but that's still way outta my budget. That's why I like Vera Bradley's. I can afford them.



Keeping comments to self.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 23, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mission accomplished!
> 
> 
> 
> I like that one too but that's still way outta my budget. That's why I like Vera Bradley's. I can afford them.



Yeah, I've got a few Veras. 

Believe it or not, this is my luggage for FPG.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 23, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah, I can buy a dependable used car cheaper than your avatar.
> 
> 
> I'm really liking this Coach. I need a basic black purse and Coach Legacy leather is schweet.
> ...



My sister has this purse. Her kids gave it to her for Christmas. I LOVE IT. and your right about the leather.Schweet


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 23, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah, I've got a few Veras.
> 
> Believe it or not, this is my luggage for FPG.



CUTE! Love it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Good Lord!



You can say that again Jeffro.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Good Lord!


 


turtlebug said:


> All you mens quit griping, it's almost over with.


don't tell them that!


Jeff C. said:


> We'll remember that the next time we are discussing sports!


this is OUR payback for just that!!! 


Crickett said:


> Mission accomplished!





Jeff C. said:


> Keeping comments to self.


 you sick????? 


turtlebug said:


> Believe it or not, this is my luggage for FPG.


  and I thought I was gonna be up town with my Piggly Wiggly brown tote sacks!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You can say that again Jeffro.


don't you have some paint to mix or sumthin?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> don't tell them that!
> 
> this is OUR payback for just that!!!
> 
> ...



Me too. 
Imona get me some felt tip pens and some stencils and decorate mines wiff flowers and such.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me too.
> Imona get me some felt tip pens and some stencils and decorate mines wiff flowers and such.


 great idea!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2013)

Don't remember anyone starting a driveler thread specifically for the purpose of discussing sports, then to take it to a level that is to merely spite the male members and regular contributors here......Y'all carry on with it then.

Stompin off!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't remember anyone starting a driveler thread specifically for the purpose of discussing sports, then to take it to a level that is to merely spite the male members and regular contributors here......Y'all carry on with it then.
> 
> Stompin off!!!


Aaawwww Chief......... quit dat an git back in here!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 23, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah, I've got a few Veras.
> 
> Believe it or not, this is my luggage for FPG.







Jeff C. said:


> Don't remember anyone starting a driveler thread specifically for the purpose of discussing sports, then to take it to a level that is to merely spite the male members and regular contributors here......Y'all carry on with it then.
> 
> Stompin off!!!




Awww....it'll be ok little fella!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 23, 2013)

This thread is very hurtful.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2013)

T.P. said:


> This thread is very thorough.


Thank you, we research every handbag as if we were buying it just for you!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> don't you have some paint to mix or sumthin?



 I dont mix paint or sell it.. unless you want a can of spray bomb


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont mix paint or sell it.. unless you want a can of spray bomb


 gotcha.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 23, 2013)

Zaxby's


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Zaxby's


 tease!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 23, 2013)

Pepperoni Lean Pocket.  


I fell asleep in the tanning bed. Out of 12 minutes, I think I thought I was alone on a tropical island for about 9 of those.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 23, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Pepperoni Lean Pocket.
> 
> 
> I fell asleep in the tanning bed. Out of 12 minutes, I think I thought I was alone on a tropical island for about 9 of those.



I WILL be on a tropical Island in ummmmmm bout 2 1/2 days.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2013)

Went to da tag office, must have been 50 people or better standin in line.  Turned around and walked out.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I WILL be on a tropical Island in ummmmmm bout 2 1/2 days.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Went to da tag office, must have been 50 people or better standin in line.  Turned around and walked out.



GREAT. I gotta go after work


----------



## Crickett (Sep 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Zaxby's




Ham sandwich & left over deviled eggs



turtlebug said:


> Pepperoni Lean Pocket.
> 
> 
> I fell asleep in the tanning bed. Out of 12 minutes, I think I thought I was alone on a tropical island for about 9 of those.



Don't you know them thangs cause skin cancer!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I WILL be on a tropical Island in ummmmmm bout 2 1/2 days.






Jeff C. said:


> Went to da tag office, must have been 50 people or better standin in line.  Turned around and walked out.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 23, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Don't you know them thangs cause skin cancer!




Trust me, my SEVERE need for Vitamin D and some color way outweighed my skin cancer risk this week.  

I haven't been in years. I didn't want to get made fun of at FPG for being the closest to Florida and being so pale.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Went to da tag office, must have been 50 people or better standin in line.  Turned around and walked out.



Chief just having a bad day. I think he needs a hug.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 23, 2013)

T.P. said:


> This thread is very helpful.



Glad we could help! 



turtlebug said:


> Trust me, my SEVERE need for Vitamin D and some color way outweighed my skin cancer risk this week.
> 
> I haven't been in years. I didn't want to get made fun of at FPG for being the closest to Florida and being so pale.







turtlebug said:


> Chief just having a bad day. I think he needs a handbag.




Fixed it for ya!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Chief just having a bad day. I think he needs a hug.


a group one at that!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 23, 2013)

I think the guys have run off to the back room with Billy & are plotting their revenge!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> a group one at that!



Okay but somebody else stand next to KYDawg cause I done brushed his booty too many times in here.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I think the guys have run off to the back room with Billy & are plotting their revenge!





turtlebug said:


> Okay but somebody else stand next to KYDawg cause I done brushed his booty too many times in here.


 don't worry, he said he'd rather have you do that than Billy..............


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I WILL be on a tropical Island in ummmmmm bout 2 1/2 days.


I wanna go. Is Chris gonna be out of  jail in time to go?? I can take his place


Crickett said:


> Ham sandwich & left over deviled eggs
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you know them thangs cause skin cancer!


Love me some deviled eggs



Crickett said:


> I think the guys have run off to the back room with Billy & are plotting their revenge!



Shhhhhhhh.....


----------



## Crickett (Sep 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I wanna go. Is Chris gonna be out of  jail in time to go?? I can take his place
> Love me some deviled eggs
> 
> 
> ...



Why would you wanna take his place in jail? 



The deviled eggs I made last night were soooo good! Best ones I've ever made. I think it's cause I'm using our own eggs from our chickens instead of store bought.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 23, 2013)

LFTDO.


Dear Lord at the trim job in this room.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 23, 2013)

T.P. said:


> LFTDO.
> 
> 
> Dear Lord at the trim job in this room.



I'm sorry but when I'm sitting in the doctor's office in one of those stupid little gowns, freezing my behind off, the LAST thing I'm worried about is the trimwork or crown molding.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 23, 2013)

T.P. said:


> LFTDO.
> 
> 
> Dear Lord at the trim job in this room.



Pretty


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 23, 2013)

High


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2013)

T.P. said:


> LFTDO.
> 
> 
> Dear Lord at the trim job in this room.



Next time you come see me leave your camera at home. It was my first attempt at molding.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 23, 2013)

Ok time for me to go outside & play with the electric hedge trimmer.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 23, 2013)

where mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 23, 2013)

interesting


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 23, 2013)

Will someone PLEASE come put me outta my misery?? I went to apply for a job at the hospital today. On the way home, van ran hot, Smoke everywhere. Pulled off the road to call Rob. He gets there with the Jeep to get me and the freaking Jeep takes a crap. WHAT THE HECK IS GOING ON?!?!?!?!?

Got the van home, drove it. It was only about 2 miles and parked it before it got hot again. Water pump is shot. Water runs straight outta the bottom. Plus, there's some sort of piece missing. 

No clue what the Jeep's deal is. We have NEVER, EVER had a problem with it. Until today. It's acting like it's not getting any fuel. Now it's the car stuck on the side of the road. Hoping I can find someone to come and pull it home. 

Looks like a repair for the van is going to be at least $375.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 23, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Why would you wanna take his place in jail?
> 
> 
> 
> The deviled eggs I made last night were soooo good! Best ones I've ever made. I think it's cause I'm using our own eggs from our chickens instead of store bought.


Only taking his place to go to the beach, i like the ole boy and all but i cant afford his bail by myself. Oh and i agree on the home grown eggs, only prob. i have is peeling them.


hdm03 said:


> where mud?


Here i is


hdm03 said:


> interesting





Sugar Plum said:


> Will someone PLEASE come put me outta my misery?? I went to apply for a job at the hospital today. On the way home, van ran hot, Smoke everywhere. Pulled off the road to call Rob. He gets there with the Jeep to get me and the freaking Jeep takes a crap. WHAT THE HECK IS GOING ON?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Got the van home, drove it. It was only about 2 miles and parked it before it got hot again. Water pump is shot. Water runs straight outta the bottom. Plus, there's some sort of piece missing.
> 
> ...


When it rains it pours


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> When it rains it pours



You ain't kiddin!! First the thing with Rex, and now this! I really, really need a job!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 23, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Ok time for me to go outside & play with the electric hedge trimmer.


Time to go to da Tag Office. 


hdm03 said:


> where mud?


Where's your manners? Yesterday was the 1st day of Fall and NOBODY wished Lauren a happy Fall. 


Sugar Plum said:


> Will someone PLEASE come put me outta my misery?? I went to apply for a job at the hospital today. On the way home, van ran hot, Smoke everywhere. Pulled off the road to call Rob. He gets there with the Jeep to get me and the freaking Jeep takes a crap. WHAT THE HECK IS GOING ON?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Got the van home, drove it. It was only about 2 miles and parked it before it got hot again. Water pump is shot. Water runs straight outta the bottom. Plus, there's some sort of piece missing.
> 
> ...





mudracing101 said:


> Only taking his place to go to the beach, i like the ole boy and all but i cant afford his bail by myself. Oh and i agree on the home grown eggs, only prob. i have is peeling them.
> 
> Here i is
> 
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Hey, hey, hey!!! Out with the old and in with the new 
































I kill me


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Ok time for me to go outside & play with the electric hedge trimmer.


 it's raining here............


Sugar Plum said:


> Will someone PLEASE come put me outta my misery?? I went to apply for a job at the hospital today. On the way home, van ran hot, Smoke everywhere. Pulled off the road to call Rob. He gets there with the Jeep to get me and the freaking Jeep takes a crap. WHAT THE HECK IS GOING ON?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Got the van home, drove it. It was only about 2 miles and parked it before it got hot again. Water pump is shot. Water runs straight outta the bottom. Plus, there's some sort of piece missing.
> 
> ...


 hope you get some help with it all soon............. I had to go pick J up yesterday, back tire on the Blazer blew out.......


mudracing101 said:


> Oh and i agree on the home grown eggs, only prob. i have is peeling them.


 I didn't ever try it, but they say put a drop of vinegar in the water when your boiling them & they'll peel easier......... try it & let me know!


mudracing101 said:


> I kill me


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't remember anyone starting a driveler thread specifically for the purpose of discussing sports, then to take it to a level that is to merely spite the male members and regular contributors here......Y'all carry on with it then.
> 
> Stompin off!!!



Ain`t never started one of these threads and I ain`t gonna start now, but... the next one will be titled along the lines of cutting instruments, such as knives, axes, tomahawks, you get my drift.   

One way or the other... 

I leave for a spell and something like this happens?????  No No:





Keebs said:


> Aaawwww Chief......... quit dat an git back in here!




Howdy. I`m back, for a day or two... 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> I WILL be on a tropical Island in ummmmmm bout 2 1/2 days.




Had dinner on a island this past Saturday.  




Crickett said:


> Why would you wanna take his place in jail?
> 
> 
> 
> The deviled eggs I made last night were soooo good! Best ones I've ever made. I think it's cause I'm using our own eggs from our chickens instead of store bought.



Home grown eggs are always better!   


Shuga, I do hope all them vehicle problems get took care of right quick.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 23, 2013)

2 night work week !!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm back & I didn't cut the drop cord this time! 





Sugar Plum said:


> Will someone PLEASE come put me outta my misery?? I went to apply for a job at the hospital today. On the way home, van ran hot, Smoke everywhere. Pulled off the road to call Rob. He gets there with the Jeep to get me and the freaking Jeep takes a crap. WHAT THE HECK IS GOING ON?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Got the van home, drove it. It was only about 2 miles and parked it before it got hot again. Water pump is shot. Water runs straight outta the bottom. Plus, there's some sort of piece missing.
> 
> ...



 So sorry 



mudracing101 said:


> Only taking his place to go to the beach, i like the ole boy and all but i cant afford his bail by myself. Oh and i agree on the home grown eggs, only prob. i have is peeling them.



I had trouble peeling some of the darker ones yesterday. 



Keebs said:


> I didn't ever try it, but they say put a drop of vinegar in the water when your boiling them & they'll peel easier......... try it & let me know!


I'll have to try that trick next time! 



Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t never started one of these threads and I ain`t gonna start now, but... the next one will be titled along the lines of cutting instruments, such as knives, axes, tomahawks, you get my drift.
> 
> 
> I leave for a spell and something like this happens?????  No No:



I like knives!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 23, 2013)

Its bout time for a man thread.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Its bout time for a man thread.



Y'all already have one.....remember?
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=771757


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 23, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I'm back & I didn't cut the drop cord this time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've had trouble with the brown and white eggs, i've tried everything, even a lil vinegar. I think its just gonna take a lil time. I dont know, i wouldnt of thought that store bought eggs were over two weeks old


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t never started one of these threads and I ain`t gonna start now, but... the next one will be titled along the lines of cutting instruments, such as knives, axes, tomahawks, you get my drift.
> One way or the other...
> I leave for a spell and something like this happens?????  No No:
> Howdy. I`m back, for a day or two...
> ...


 well looky at Mister Mutli-quote!!  don't tell me old dogs can't learn new tricks!
welcome back, Nic!


Crickett said:


> I like knives!


 me too!


mudracing101 said:


> Its bout time for a man thread.


 oh puhleeze!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I've had trouble with the brown and white eggs, i've tried everything, even a lil vinegar. I think its just gonna take a lil time. I dont know, i wouldnt of thought that store bought eggs were over two weeks old





Color doesn`t have anything to do with it. The eggs are too fresh that you are tryin` to boil and peel. Put em in the refridgerator for a couple of weeks before you boil em and they`ll peel easier.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey Nic, can you go ahead and close this one down . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Nic, can you go ahead and close this one down . . .





Don`t tempt me...


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 23, 2013)

last post


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Nic, can you go ahead and close this one down . . .





Nicodemus said:


> Don`t tempt me...





hdm03 said:


> last post


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 23, 2013)

lock er down.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Than what?



Uhhh, make friends at the local government park?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Nic, can you go ahead and close this one down . . .










Nicodemus said:


> Don`t tempt me...


_*really???*_


hdm03 said:


> last post


hush it mijitboy!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 23, 2013)

I have missed out on a lot of useless Billy talk ain't I.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Sep 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I have missed out on a lot of useless Billy talk ain't I.



yes........yes you have


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 23, 2013)

Wife's making some cheekun pie for suppa !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 23, 2013)

Is Keebs around?


----------



## Crickett (Sep 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> last post



No No:



Keebs said:


> _*really???*_
> 
> hush it mijitboy!



Get'em Keebs


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 23, 2013)

Howdy, Crickett...


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife's making some cheekun pie for suppa !!!



Get back to work idjit..... We are all vegematarians up in here..... Dang savage meat eater... Come on ya'll lets go


----------



## Crickett (Sep 23, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy, Crickett...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Is Keebs around?


as round as can be...............


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 23, 2013)

...... Hey blood how you doing?
Keebs;8111232 said:
			
		

> as round as can be...............



I'm great thanks... How about you?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm great thanks... How about you?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 23, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Y'all already have one.....remember?
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=771757


Thats not a  man thread, i dont think??



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Nic, can you go ahead and close this one down . . .





Keebs said:


> as round as can be...............


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


>


 you 'bout ready?  I may have to stick around a bit & you pick em up today.......... depends of what Nic's up to..........


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you 'bout ready?  I may have to stick around a bit & you pick em up today.......... depends of what Nic's up to..........





I`m just gettin` back home. I`m just doin` what I`m `sposed to be doin`. I ain`t did nothin` wrong. I`m innercent....

See this nice smile?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m just gettin` back home. I`m just doin` what I`m `sposed to be doin`. I ain`t did nothin` wrong. I`m innercent....
> 
> See this nice smile?


MmmmHHhmmmm, well you get good & settled & comfy, K? 
Alright Mud, let's roll outta here!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you 'bout ready?  I may have to stick around a bit & you pick em up today.......... depends of what Nic's up to..........



I'm ready, later ya'll


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 23, 2013)

All ya'll are headed to da house and I'm getting ready to go in to work . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> All ya'll are headed to da house and I'm getting ready to go in to work . . .


You there yet?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 23, 2013)

Grrrrrrrrrr today was one to make me not want to go back tomorrow.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You there yet?






Sho is !!!!  It's getting darker earlier and earlier !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sho is !!!!  It's getting darker earlier and earlier !!


Yep, that tends to happen this time of year.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 23, 2013)

*sigh*


Ever had one of those days that makes you want to just scream and scream?

I done threw every rotted veggie from the garden at a one tree, just to watch them explode. (I throw things when I'm fed up.) I'd have thrown something more substantial, but I can't afford to fix another freaking thing! 

Dern van is gonna cost $400 to fix. Called around to price match. Nobody is cheaper. There goes Christmas and anything else I might have had planned! 

Gah!!!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 23, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> *sigh*
> 
> 
> Ever had one of those days that makes you want to just scream and scream?
> ...



**Hugs**


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> *sigh*
> 
> 
> Ever had one of those days that makes you want to just scream and scream?
> ...



I know the feeling, oh so well. Hang in there, it always seems to work itself out just when you feel your at the end of your rope.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 23, 2013)

Its my Tuesday


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks y'all. Sorry for all the whining. I just can't deal with it today. And we're STILL waiting to hear from the specialist in Atlanta about Rex!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 23, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> *sigh*
> 
> 
> Ever had one of those days that makes you want to just scream and scream?
> ...






It's ALWAYS gonna be sumpin . . . Grrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2013)

Is anyone else experiencing slow internet, or is it just my pooter?

I've already run every scan and protection I've got, plus restarted and this thing will barely reply to a post!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2013)

Startin to respond better now.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Is anyone else experiencing slow internet, or is it just my pooter?
> 
> I've already run every scan and protection I've got, plus restarted and this thing will barely reply to a post!



s o o o o o ......s l o w


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2013)

Shuga, did y'all get the Jeep back home?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2013)

Crickett said:


> s o o o o o ......s l o w



Thanks, must be a combination, but mine is doing a little better for now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2013)

Spoke too soon


----------



## Crickett (Sep 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Spoke too soon



Yeah mine will work fast for a sec & then slow back down.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



What fo?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Wasamatter lilfeller, you got a headache?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> What fo?





blood on the ground said:


> Wasamatter lilfeller, you got a headache?





Thought I had my truck sold . . .


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Shuga, did y'all get the Jeep back home?



We did. Thanks for askin'. A neighbor came by to ask why it was parked out on the highway. He help to pull it back. For some reason it's just not firin' like it's supposed to. You can hear it tryin' to turn over, it just won't. 

The van....well, I should have known it wasn't going to be as simple as replacing something. Turns out, what I felt last night while I was driving (a weird shudder and then clanking) was some piece of the van falling off. Most likely led to the overheating issue. 

Who knows what that'll cost on top of the water pump. Sure hope Rob's auto loan gets approved. This stupid van is goin' to the dealership to be traded in- ASAP.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2013)

10-4, sometimes they just nickel and dime you to death, not too mention leaving you stranded.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 23, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> We did. Thanks for askin'. A neighbor came by to ask why it was parked out on the highway. He help to pull it back. For some reason it's just not firin' like it's supposed to. You can hear it tryin' to turn over, it just won't.
> 
> The van....well, I should have known it wasn't going to be as simple as replacing something. Turns out, what I felt last night while I was driving (a weird shudder and then clanking) was some piece of the van falling off. Most likely led to the overheating issue.
> 
> Who knows what that'll cost on top of the water pump. Sure hope Rob's auto loan gets approved. This stupid van is goin' to the dealership to be traded in- ASAP.





Hubbie need a nice truck ??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, sometimes they just nickel and dime you to death, not too mention leaving you stranded.



I hate the whole deal. I'm just glad I don't have to put up with it. He's going to sit at the dealership here in town to have it fixed, then trade it in to the dealer we bought it from. I just hope the new ride we've spotted is still there Monday!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hubbie need a nice truck ??



Mill- he really needs one. Heck, shoulda have had one years ago, but he's put everything ahead of it. He looked at a few today, after we discussed trading the van in now that it's crapped out. 

Problem is, even with his wicked good credit, and ok interest rates, the payment is still upwards of $600. I doubt he'd be willing to pay it even if I WAS working. 

Whatcha sellin'?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 23, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mill- he really needs one. Heck, shoulda have had one years ago, but he's put everything ahead of it. He looked at a few today, after we discussed trading the van in now that it's crapped out.
> 
> Problem is, even with his wicked good credit, and ok interest rates, the payment is still upwards of $600. I doubt he'd be willing to pay it even if I WAS working.
> 
> Whatcha sellin'?



PM sent.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2013)

Gonna call it early tonight.....

Good luck with the auto issues, Cort.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> PM sent.



Thanks.



I protest the lack of alcohol in this house!! Can't even pour a drank to drown out the lousy day. I'd totally swing through the drive through liquor store right now, in my jammies, if I had a vehicle. Gah!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna call it early tonight.....
> 
> Good luck with the auto issues, Cort.



Night Jeff!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 23, 2013)

Pm received. I'll fwd it to the Mr.

G'night y'all. I'mma go soak in the hottest bath I can stand. At least that can't be messed up....


----------



## Hankus (Sep 23, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> I protest the lack of alcohol in this house!! Can't even pour a drank to drown out the lousy day. I'd totally swing through the drive through liquor store right now, in my jammies, if I had a vehicle. Gah!!



poor plannin.....I jus made somethin an 4D crick, I ain even sure what it is but I have enuff in me fer it to be good


----------



## Crickett (Sep 23, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> I protest the lack of alcohol in this house!! Can't even pour a drank to drown out the lousy day. I'd totally swing through the drive through liquor store right now, in my jammies, if I had a vehicle. Gah!!



If I lived closer to ya I'd bring ya a bottle or 2.  I hope y'all can get everything taken care of.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 23, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> I hate the whole deal. I'm just glad I don't have to put up with it. He's going to sit at the dealership here in town to have it fixed, then trade it in to the dealer we bought it from. I just hope the new ride we've spotted is still there Monday!


Hope everything works out for the best!!.........Sounds like a bad day


----------



## Hankus (Sep 23, 2013)

yall itr ain lookin good here, borrowed a Dodge to gits to werk


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 23, 2013)

Hankus said:


> yall itr ain lookin good here, borrowed a Dodge to gits to werk


Hope the walk ain't too far!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 23, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hope the walk ain't too far!!



not as fer as it has been


----------



## Hankus (Sep 23, 2013)

Get it Unk  ahead


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 23, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Get it Unk  ahead


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2013)

Evening youngins, things will get better turtle.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins, things will get better turtle.





Howdy Popzzzzz !!!  I think you meant Sugar . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2013)

Sleepy monster dun shnuck up on me


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Sleepy monster dun shnuck up on me





So far so good, he usually attacks me around 4ish.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> So far so good, he usually attacks me around 4ish.



3 an a half mo hrs to go... Pass the coffee please!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 24, 2013)

It's me again, Margaret.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 24, 2013)

Uh-huh.....


----------



## T.P. (Sep 24, 2013)

Bunch a lazy folks up in hera this morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Bunch a lazy folks up in hera this morning.


Yeah, and what of it?


----------



## T.P. (Sep 24, 2013)

If y'all miss the bus, I'm gonna beat the living tarnations outta ya!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, and what of it?



Read above^^^^


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Read above^^^^


There is nothing above this. My settings are set to show the last post first.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There is nothing above this. My settings are set to show the last post first.


Turn your puter over and read it again.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 24, 2013)

Morning folks. Just passin thru on my way to work.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2013)

'Bout got this one whupped !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Turn your puter over and read it again.


I don't like that.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## turtlebug (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


>


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 24, 2013)

rain


----------



## Hankus (Sep 24, 2013)

yep


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Bunch a lazy folks up in hera this morning.



Okay, I'll make the coffee


----------



## Hankus (Sep 24, 2013)

I'll take my caffiene from a can


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2013)

Man I could hammer a doe in the front yard right now, only problem is it would be with my Browning Bowlt action!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I'll take my caffiene from a can



Alkeyhal an caffeine is to different things dude...


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2013)

Mornin


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin



Howboutit muddybuddy


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2013)

Is it Friday yet??????


----------



## Crickett (Sep 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Is it Friday yet??????



Nope....now git to workin....


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2013)

Mornin kids......black coffee only, Dr's. apperntment.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Is it Friday yet??????



Not yet darling.... Is my pepper jelly ready yet? We have been out for months now....me an baby girl are having serious withdrawals.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2013)

Steady rain too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2013)

Hope the trim looks better in my Dr's. office today.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Nope....now git to workin....





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids......black coffee only, Dr's. apperntment.





blood on the ground said:


> Not yet darling.... Is my pepper jelly ready yet? We have been out for months now....me an baby girl are having serious withdrawals.....


you shoulda let me know sooner................. I was planning on making some soon though............... you gonna make it to FPG?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Is it Friday yet??????


If it was Friday it would just be my Monday again!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you shoulda let me know sooner................. I was planning on making some soon though............... you gonna make it to FPG?



Echolab-cardio. Put that cold jelly all over me and rub it around for 20 mins


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Howboutit muddybuddy


What up Blood



Keebs said:


> Is it Friday yet??????


Nope



Crickett said:


> Nope....now git to workin....


Get her



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids......black coffee only, Dr's. apperntment.


Jeffro



RUTTNBUCK said:


> If it was Friday it would just be my Monday again!!


Mornin Mr. Buck


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> If it was Friday it would just be my Monday again!!



RUTTNBUCK's don't get much time off! 



mudracing101 said:


> What up Blood
> 
> Nope
> 
> ...



What's up Mudro?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you shoulda let me know sooner................. I was planning on making some soon though............... you gonna make it to FPG?



Its on my we gots ta go lists


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2013)

Mornin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Silly woman. You can't mop a floor with a broom.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Morning Mrs. Hawtnet. 

Well it looks like i'm gonna be the only one not to be able to go to the gatherin.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Silly woman. You can't mop a floor with a broom.



You aint seen her work, first she sweeps the floor, then scrubs it with that lil brush and soapy water. When she's thru you can see yo self in the floor.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


REALLY!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












Miguel Cervantes said:


> Silly woman. You can't mop a floor with a broom.


Gots ta sweep it for you can mop it, SILLY.


mudracing101 said:


> Morning Mrs. Hawtnet.
> 
> Well it looks like i'm gonna be the only one not to be able to go to the gatherin.



You best have a good excuse.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> REALLY!
> You best have a good excuse.


He doesn't.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> If it was Friday it would just be my Monday again!!


 


Jeff C. said:


> Echolab-cardio. Put that cold jelly all over me and rub it around for 20 mins





mudracing101 said:


> What up Blood Nope Get herJeffro Mornin Mr. Buck





blood on the ground said:


> Its on my we gots ta go lists


  


Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 nope, can't do it, don't want mrsHawtnet to have to work even more!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


 Hiyasista......... you packed & ready?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Echolab-cardio. Put that cold jelly all over me and rub it around for 20 mins


Tell them you want the warm gel. When my son goes, they have the gel in a little warming  coozie kinda thing. Much mo betta. 


Keebs said:


> nope, can't do it, don't want mrsHawtnet to have to work even more!
> 
> Hiyasista......... you packed & ready?



Getting there. Wasn't pose to rain till Wed. Left all da winders open in the camper last night.


----------



## slip (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2013)

Morning Youngins.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2013)

slip said:


>


Not you too.










KyDawg said:


> Morning Youngins.



Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Getting there. Wasn't pose to rain till Wed. Left all da winders open in the camper last night.


 that'd be my luck too...........


slip said:


>


 boy, I say BOY, what you done changed to??????


KyDawg said:


> Morning Youngins.


 Hiya Charlie!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Mrs. Hawtnet.
> 
> Well it looks like i'm gonna be the only one not to be able to go to the gatherin.



Nope you ain't the only one! We ain't gonna make it either!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> REALLY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mrs. V has to work that whole weekend and I done made plans to go camping with my pops to a three day mud bogging event. Half way thru that event i have a race to attend.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 24, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Nope you ain't the only one! We ain't gonna make it either!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


>



Don't whip me! Crack that whip on da criminals that can't stay outta trouble & require babysitting!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2013)

Grant gets to go home today!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Grant gets to go home today!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 24, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Grant gets to go home today!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Mrs. V has to work that whole weekend and I done made plans to go camping with my pops to a three day mud bogging event. Half way thru that event i have a race to attend.



OK. You're excused.  Still


----------



## slip (Sep 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> boy, I say BOY, what you done changed to??????



Samurai mask.

Got a little carried away looking for Buddha pictures...Getting a Traveling Buddha tattoo on my forearm when I get the money saved up and was looking at references.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 24, 2013)

Yall know what a Mississippi flush is?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2013)

I think Hanky cleared the room with that question


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2013)

slip said:


> Samurai mask.
> 
> Got a little carried away looking for Buddha pictures...Getting a Traveling Buddha tattoo on my forearm when I get the money saved up and was looking at references.


 


Hankus said:


> Yall know what a Mississippi flush is?


 why yes, yes I do.................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2013)

slip said:


> samurai mask.
> 
> Got a little carried away looking for buddha pictures...getting a traveling buddha tattoo on my forearm when i get the money saved up and was looking at references.


holy cow!!!


----------



## slip (Sep 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> why yes, yes I do.................



if you like tattoos you'll like this one when its done.

And its not a spur of the moment stupid thing, I've been studying Buddhism since I was 14 as far as visiting temples and stuff. I just don't talk about it since I live in a bible belt and don't want to be judged for it.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2013)

slip said:


> if you like tattoos you'll like this one when its done.
> 
> And its not a spur of the moment stupid thing, I've been studying Buddhism since I was 14 as far as visiting temples and stuff. I just don't talk about it since I live in a bible belt and don't want to be judged for it.


I don't have a tattoo, but that's not to say I won't get one........ 
I have a couple idea's of what I'd get if I ever got the nerve and the money up!  
You know I won't judge you, that's not my place, but I'll be honest, I really don't know much if anything about Buddhism........... other than I know the statue when I see it............


----------



## Crickett (Sep 24, 2013)

slip said:


> Samurai mask.
> 
> Got a little carried away looking for Buddha pictures...Getting a Traveling Buddha tattoo on my forearm when I get the money saved up and was looking at references.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> holy cow!!!



I have 2 tattoos!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I have 2 tattoos!



Pics


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I have 2 tattoos!


Not of the holy cow though. It is a sacred animal in Buddhism. 
Snatch the pebble from my hand grasshoppah....


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2013)

No tattoos for me , i'm already ugly enuff.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2013)

This is where ya'll disagree with me


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2013)

Ahhh forget it , i'm going to lunch.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> No tattoos for me , i'm already ugly enuff.



Who told you that?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> This is where ya'll disagree with me





mudracing101 said:


> Ahhh forget it , i'm going to lunch.



I was trying to but the compooter got hung up. 

You not ugly Mud. You bootiful Mud.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I was trying to but the compooter got hung up.
> 
> You not ugly Mud. _*You bootiful Mud*_.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



You're not helping.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 24, 2013)

Mississippi flush-small revolver and any 5 cards


----------



## slip (Sep 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not of the holy cow though. It is a sacred animal in Buddhism.
> Snatch the pebble from my hand grasshoppah....



Thats hinduism


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Mississippi flush-small revolver and any 5 cards



I knew it had sompin ta do wiff cards. I shoulda spoke up.




And Mud, Who told you youz ugly


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2013)

slip said:


> Thats hinduism


Look up "Gaumata" or "Aditi".


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2013)

You could get a mud puddle tatto Mud.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Pics



No No:



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not of the holy cow though. It is a sacred animal in Buddhism.
> Snatch the pebble from my hand grasshoppah....







mudracing101 said:


> This is where ya'll disagree with me



Again....No No:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You could get a mud puddle tatto Mud.


I think he should get a "Tattoo" tattoo.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 24, 2013)

de plane


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You could get a mud puddle tatto Mud.


 but wouldn't that resemble............... aahhhnever mind..........


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think he should get a "Tattoo" tattoo.


  


Hankus said:


> de plane


Look Boss!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2013)

Fried okra and mater smammich.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 24, 2013)

mud could get Puddle of Mudd tats


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2013)

Man, what a difference a day makes! Left here @ 10:00 to go to Dr's. appt. for 11:30. It was pushin it, but figgered I'd go by tag office (not really on the way), walked in and was at the counter getting the tag in less than 5 mins. Left there and thought what the heck, I might have time to stop in brandsmart and buy a lil fridge for the camper. Found one just right, wrote it up, paid, went down to pick up and it was in the truck in about 15 minutes. Got to the Dr's. office with 15 mins to spare and in 5 mins had me in the back getting Echo.....15 mins later walking out. Came home and fixed Jag and I lunch......somethin ain't right.

I did go ahead and buy some lottery tickets though.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Fried okra and mater smammich.


 Most Excellent meal!!!


Hankus said:


> mud could get Puddle of Mudd tats


yeah he could............ wait, HUH????


Jeff C. said:


> Man, what a difference a day makes! Left here @ 10:00 to go to Dr's. appt. for 11:30. It was pushin it, but figgered I'd go by tag office (not really on the way), walked in and was at the counter getting the tag in less than 5 mins. Left there and thought what the heck, I might have time to stop in brandsmart and buy a lil fridge for the camper. Found one just right, wrote it up, paid, went down to pick up and it was in the truck in about 15 minutes. Got to the Dr's. office with 15 mins to spare and in 5 mins had me in the back getting Echo.....15 mins later walking out. Came home and fixed Jag and I lunch......somethin ain't right.
> 
> I did go ahead and buy some lottery tickets though.


 down right skerry when things go your way, ain't it?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Man, what a difference a day makes! Left here @ 10:00 to go to Dr's. appt. for 11:30. It was pushin it, but figgered I'd go by tag office (not really on the way), walked in and was at the counter getting the tag in less than 5 mins. Left there and thought what the heck, I might have time to stop in brandsmart and buy a lil fridge for the camper. Found one just right, wrote it up, paid, went down to pick up and it was in the truck in about 15 minutes. Got to the Dr's. office with 15 mins to spare and in 5 mins had me in the back getting Echo.....15 mins later walking out. Came home and fixed Jag and I lunch......somethin ain't right.
> 
> I did go ahead and buy some lottery tickets though.


Dadgummit man. Watch for lightning.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Man, what a difference a day makes! Left here @ 10:00 to go to Dr's. appt. for 11:30. It was pushin it, but figgered I'd go by tag office (not really on the way), walked in and was at the counter getting the tag in less than 5 mins. Left there and thought what the heck, I might have time to stop in brandsmart and buy a lil fridge for the camper. Found one just right, wrote it up, paid, went down to pick up and it was in the truck in about 15 minutes. Got to the Dr's. office with 15 mins to spare and in 5 mins had me in the back getting Echo.....15 mins later walking out. Came home and fixed Jag and I lunch......somethin ain't right.
> 
> I did go ahead and buy some lottery tickets though.


  Went to the tag office yesterday to get a tag for the camper. I just walked right up to da counter. Livin in a small town does have it's advantages I guess.


Keebs said:


> Most Excellent meal!!!
> 
> yeah he could............ wait, HUH????
> 
> down right skerry when things go your way, ain't it?



I bewieve Hankus talkin about a Band.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Most Excellent meal!!!
> 
> yeah he could............ wait, HUH????
> 
> down right skerry when things go your way, ain't it?



Yeah....I was afraid I was gonna get a ticket or have a fender bender or somethin on the way home.

BTW, the jelly was warm too!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....I was afraid I was gonna get a ticket or have a fender bender or somethin on the way home.
> 
> BTW, the jelly was warm too!





Good report too I assume.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Who told you that?





turtlebug said:


> I was trying to but the compooter got hung up.
> 
> You not ugly Mud. You bootiful Mud.


 Thanks i think


Keebs said:


>





Hankus said:


> Mississippi flush-small revolver and any 5 cards


Thats a lot better than what i was thinking



KyDawg said:


> You could get a mud puddle tatto Mud.


 What about real mud and then i could wash it off.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think he should get a "Tattoo" tattoo.


Ughmmmm No.


Jeff C. said:


> Man, what a difference a day makes! Left here @ 10:00 to go to Dr's. appt. for 11:30. It was pushin it, but figgered I'd go by tag office (not really on the way), walked in and was at the counter getting the tag in less than 5 mins. Left there and thought what the heck, I might have time to stop in brandsmart and buy a lil fridge for the camper. Found one just right, wrote it up, paid, went down to pick up and it was in the truck in about 15 minutes. Got to the Dr's. office with 15 mins to spare and in 5 mins had me in the back getting Echo.....15 mins later walking out. Came home and fixed Jag and I lunch......somethin ain't right.
> 
> I did go ahead and buy some lottery tickets though.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2013)

Crickett said:


> No No:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I knew it had sompin ta do wiff cards. I shoulda spoke up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I knew i could count on you


----------



## slip (Sep 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Look up "Gaumata" or "Aditi".



All I could find on both was Hindu stuff.

Send me links if you have em.
No sarcasm intended, I like to read on this stuff.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2013)

slip said:


> All I could find on both was Hindu stuff.
> 
> Send me links if you have em.
> No sarcasm intended, I like to read on this stuff.


I'd rather just call you Buddha Boy.


----------



## slip (Sep 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'd rather just call you Buddha Boy.



Sounds good to me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Good report too I assume.



No report til the day before FGFLB, but I reckon if she had seen anything _BAD_ she would have called 911


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> No report til the day before FGFLB, but I reckon if she had seen anything _BAD_ she would have called 911


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2013)

Like the Samurai mask, slip.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2013)

mrs hawtnett, put an oscillating fan in the camper, it will help dry it out faster.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> mrs hawtnett, put an oscillating fan in the camper, it will help dry it out faster.



I don't think it got too wet. The only window I was worried about is the one in the roof that was open all the way. 

I will put a fan on when I get home. Good idea!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't think it got too wet. The only window I was worried about is the one in the roof that was open all the way.
> 
> I will put a fan on when I get home. Good idea!




Glad to hear that!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>


hey sweet thang...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> hey sweet thang...........



 Hot da mighty knows!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## Crickett (Sep 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Man, what a difference a day makes! Left here @ 10:00 to go to Dr's. appt. for 11:30. It was pushin it, but figgered I'd go by tag office (not really on the way), walked in and was at the counter getting the tag in less than 5 mins. Left there and thought what the heck, I might have time to stop in brandsmart and buy a lil fridge for the camper. Found one just right, wrote it up, paid, went down to pick up and it was in the truck in about 15 minutes. Got to the Dr's. office with 15 mins to spare and in 5 mins had me in the back getting Echo.....15 mins later walking out. Came home and fixed Jag and I lunch......somethin ain't right.
> 
> I did go ahead and buy some lottery tickets though.





I hope SugarPlum's day was better too! 



Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>



Whats a matter buddy


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2013)

Where's Tbug at , i need to show her something


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>





mudracing101 said:


> Whats a matter buddy



He was all ready, but didn want to lOOk like he was tryin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I hope SugarPlum's day was better too!



Me too.......probably should stay home for the rest of the day, but gonna ride up to Home Depot, might even park in the Pro area today. 

Jag is walkin in circles/pacing, non stop. Wearin me out watchin him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2013)

Bbl......


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Me too.......probably should stay home for the rest of the day, but gonna ride up to Home Depot, might even park in the Pro area today.
> 
> Jag is walkin in circles/pacing, non stop. Wearin me out watchin him.



Put a broom in his hand.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2013)

4 members viewing, hmmmmmmm


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2013)

I only see 3


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2013)

Wander if they ready


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2013)

Go post now


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2013)

Huh, maybe i'm just paranoid


----------



## Crickett (Sep 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Me too.......probably should stay home for the rest of the day, but gonna ride up to Home Depot, might even park in the Pro area today.
> 
> Jag is walkin in circles/pacing, non stop. Wearin me out watchin him.






Hey I do have a question for you though....... Are you familiar with the Marcus Center?




mudracing101 said:


> Go post now


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hey I do have a question for you though....... Are you familiar with the Marcus Center?



Ummmm, that horse already dead.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2013)

We got to finish this girly purse thread off today.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2013)

yep....time to shut this un down


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2013)

werd


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Where's Tbug at , i need to show her something














I think I might be skeered


----------



## Crickett (Sep 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Ummmm, that horse already dead.







mudracing101 said:


> We got to finish this girly purse thread off today.



Y'all boys better hope y'all start the next one before we do!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I think I might be skeered



Give me a sec , i'll post a pic, dont go no where


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Give me a sec , i'll post a pic, dont go no where


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2013)

oh my


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 24, 2013)

Trying to help this driveler along in hope of not seeing anymore handbags


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2013)

Got a car thats got some ostrich skin in it at the shop that a customer aint picked up yet. That might make ya'll some nice purses


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2013)

Ok , lock her down


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hot da mighty knows!!!


giggle........


hdm03 said:


>





mudracing101 said:


> We got to finish this girly purse thread off today.


oh hush!


hdm03 said:


> yep....time to shut this un down


you too!


Crickett said:


> Y'all boys better hope y'all start the next one before we do!


 git one ready Crickett!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Trying to help this driveler along in hope of not seeing anymore handbags


who pulled your string?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2013)

Where's NIC


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 752280 Got a car thats got some ostrich skin in it at the shop that a customer aint picked up yet. That might make ya'll some nice purses



That's about OOOgly.     


In Hermes dollars, that's about $95K right there.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Y'all boys better hope y'all start the next one before we do!



You better not.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 752280 Got a car thats got some ostrich skin in it at the shop that a customer aint picked up yet. That might make ya'll some nice purses


YUCK!!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You better not.



Hey, Rutt started this one and it STILL got named after purses.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> That's about OOOgly.
> 
> 
> In Hermes dollars, that's about $95K right there.



Uh most of those purses are ooogly


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2013)

Ya'll girls must not recgonize high dollar when you see it


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Hey, Rutt started this one and it STILL got named after purses.



He didnt know what he was getting us into.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Where's NIC





I`m in the area...


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m in the area...



Make sure the next one is better


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2013)

last post........lock it


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2013)

close enough to 1,000?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Make sure the next one is better





You make sure. The responsibility lies on your shoulders.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2013)

You can do it Mud!  We gotz da faith in ya!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2013)

New ones up, lock her down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2013)

yep


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2013)

herro?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2013)

last post?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2013)

maybe this one?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2013)

or this one?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2013)

how about this one?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2013)

Where ri-durt?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2013)

And Strang?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 24, 2013)

try harder hdm!!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You better not.



 Dangit! I was on Pinterest for like 2 seconds & I come back & y'all done jumped the gun & started another one!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Hey, Rutt started this one and it STILL got named after purses.





mudracing101 said:


> He didnt know what he was getting us into.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2013)

Cant go over 1000, nic, you know the rules , shut her down


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> try harder hdm!!



I be tryin' as hard as I can.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 24, 2013)

Locking it down.......


----------

